# April test thread-welcome! Spring has sprung. Isn't this nature's baby making time?



## POASFiend

Okay girls. Time to BD like bunnies and get those little spring chicks started!!! :bunny::bunny: Even though that would mean yet another December birthday (everyone in my family was born in December) I'll take it. Everyone welcome. 

:fool: *April 1* :fool:
Halle71:bfp:
MrsSyd:witch:

=D&gt; *April 2* =D&gt;
Historygirl

=D&gt; *April 3* =D&gt;
Dylis:witch:
Want a 4th
asibling4gi04:bfp:

=D&gt; *April 4* =D&gt;

=D&gt; *April 5* =D&gt;
Beauts:witch:

=D&gt; *April 6* =D&gt;
bbear690
deedee72

=D&gt; *April 7* =D&gt;
POASFiend:witch:
Casper72:witch:

=D&gt; *April 8* =D&gt;
mummyb2b
LalaR:bfp:

=D&gt; *April 9* =D&gt;
TJMYANGEL
44andHoping:witch:
Coastdreams:witch:

=D&gt; *April 10* =D&gt;
Mama Duck:witch:

=D&gt; *April 11* =D&gt;
joanne40:bfn:
kj525:witch:

=D&gt; *April 12* =D&gt;
Mrskg:bfp:

=D&gt; *April 13* =D&gt;
Wackylove
fayben

=D&gt; *April 14* =D&gt;

=D&gt; *April 15* =D&gt;
faithmum

=D&gt; *April 16* =D&gt;

=D&gt; *April 17* =D&gt;
Elski:bfp:
samantha76
Butterfly67:witch:

=D&gt; *April 18* =D&gt;
Mom To 2:witch:
NapzWife

=D&gt; *April 19* =D&gt;

=D&gt; *April 20* =D&gt;
kel21:witch:
captainj1:witch:
Jennjenn:witch:
trying4four

=D&gt; *April 21* =D&gt;
lMadeline:bfp:

=D&gt; *April 22* =D&gt;
luckylecky:witch:
HPMINI:bfp:
starlight2801:bfp:

=D&gt; *April 23* =D&gt;
LLBean:witch:
Kismo :bfp:

=D&gt; *April 24* =D&gt;
Milty:witch:

=D&gt; *April 25* =D&gt;
Desperado167

=D&gt; *April 26* =D&gt;
stargazer01:witch:
curleymumma:witch:


=D&gt; *April 27* =D&gt;

=D&gt; *April 28* =D&gt;
Abby75:witch:

=D&gt; *April 29* =D&gt;

=D&gt; *April 30* =D&gt;
JJay


----------



## POASFiend

Crickets churping--------

Where is everyone? Am I the only one raring to go for April testing???? Maybe a little early yet.


----------



## JJay

:wave: hi there!

Please could you put me down for the 30th. I'm a bit premature as AF will actually be due on the 6th May but knowing my POAS addiction I will start testing at the end of April! 

I'm Jo 35 and will be ttc #2 starting from April. I want to wait until then as Rosie will be almost one and also we've got a holiday to the Caribbean booked and I want to be able to sample that rum! I can't wait to start trying again though! In the meantime I am desperately trying to lose the last 10lb of baby weight. 

Jo x


----------



## POASFiend

Welcome Jo. I shall add you in. I am jealous of your vacation though. I was in the Bahamas myself, in October. I kept thinking I wonder if I'll be able to drink or go scuba diving. Wasn't sure if I'd be pregnant or not.


----------



## joanne40

Hi, Its Jo here too!! Can you add me for the 11th please. I know its only march but I am down for the 18th march for testing but not hopeful for some resaon, so I thought I would get in for April xx


----------



## Dylis

Hi POASfiend could u put me down for the 3rd pls mayb a can have a st paddys baby&#55356;&#57152;


----------



## POASFiend

And another Jo. Welcome! Although hopefully your feeling is wrong and you get a surprise on the 18th!!!!

Dylis--Maybe we'll have the luck o' the Irish. All we can do is hope. Welcome!


----------



## JJay

Thanks POASfiend. Sorry for your losses.:hugs:

I found it both fun and very hard ttc last time around, it took us around 9 months to get a BFP and for the first couple of months I thought about stuff like holidays, Christmas etc. then the desperation started to creep in and I didn't care when or how it happened! Hopefully this will be a lucky thread and we will all get our Spring BFPs :flower:

Hi Jo, nice to see you here! I'm in the yummy mummies group with you, although I don't post all that often. 

J x


----------



## POASFiend

Thanks JJay. Those losses happened at rotten times. Right before my wedding and the week of my birthday. Not that any time is a good time. 

The frustrating thing is if I get my BFP this month that will mean yet another December birthday which is something I wanted to avoid. We already have 6 birthdays that month in our family. But you know what? If it means a baby, I'll take it!


----------



## MrsSyd

Hi, can I join in please, im 35 and on second cycle of TTC #2, and I'll be testing on April 1st, so long as the witch doesn't get me early as she did this time!


----------



## POASFiend

She got me early last month too. That NEVER happens to me. We gotta ward off that witch anyway we can. I hear lots of BDing is good at keeping her away!!!!


Welcome.


----------



## MrsSyd

POASFiend said:
 

> She got me early last month too. That NEVER happens to me. We gotta ward off that witch anyway we can. I hear lots of BDing is good at keeping her away!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome.

That's the plan, I'm reckoning I should hopefully get a +OPK sometime around St Patricks day, and that just so happens to be one of DH's rare weekends off, so I'm feeling positive and hopeful for this cycle!


----------



## POASFiend

sweet!


----------



## Halle71

Hi ladies

Where is everyone on their cycle? 

I'm on CD12 and I've had two days of 'high' readings on my CBFM. We BD'd on CD10, and will do tonight and every two days until I get my peak and then we'll do a couple in a row. Yippee. 

Good luck everyone - lets go for a record breaking BFP month :happydance:


----------



## POASFiend

Keep up the good work Halle!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## joanne40

JJay said:


> Thanks POASfiend. Sorry for your losses.:hugs:
> 
> I found it both fun and very hard ttc last time around, it took us around 9 months to get a BFP and for the first couple of months I thought about stuff like holidays, Christmas etc. then the desperation started to creep in and I didn't care when or how it happened! Hopefully this will be a lucky thread and we will all get our Spring BFPs :flower:
> 
> Hi Jo, nice to see you here! I'm in the yummy mummies group with you, although I don't post all that often.
> 
> J x

wow how funny Jo!! didnt know you were ttc again!! I have been since oct with no luck :cry: lets hope we get our :bfp: soon eh? and i thought i was waaaay the oldest!!! xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, thought I would pop round and see how this thread is kicking off. 
We are almost half way through the month and already got 2 BFP's!! 
Hope next month brings many more BFP's!! 
GL, FXed and :dust: to all those who are in the throngs of their fertile week and due to test at the beginning of March 
Keeping everything crossed you all get your BFP's!!


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi ladies! I'm due to test 21st March (10 days time) so I may or may not be joining you here. Keep a space warm for me :flower:


----------



## bbear690

Can you add me please for the 6th xx
Thanks


----------



## POASFiend

Mama Duck--We'll be here and ready if you need us. Wouldn't it be nice though if you didn't!!!!

bbear690--Welcome!!!!


----------



## bbear690

Can't wait to start Oving lol


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi ladies,room for one more? :witch: arrived 8 days early. I'm back onto a 29 day cycle so can you put me down for *10th April* please?


----------



## Halle71

Sorry to hear that AF has arrived Mama Duck. 

Well, my first cycle with my CBFM isnt going too well.
Im on CD18 and day 8 of highs but no peak. Historically I think I ov in the middle of a 28 day cycle so, although my periods have become more irregular, this is leaving ov very late so maybe I wont this month. Over the last few days I have had EWCM and my cervix was high and soft but is now going harder as if I have already ovulated.

My only hope is that I have found a lot of example online of women who have got their BFP with no peak. We have been BDing every other night since CD10 so still a teeny bit of hope.


----------



## Mama Duck

Thanks Halle,tbh I wasn't disappointed at all,was expecting it but not 8 days early! Roll on April,hopefully we'll all be bfp bound :thumbup:

Good luck x


----------



## kj525

Can you please add me for April 11th...I'm sure I'll test before then, but that is when AF is due! I am keeping my fingers crossed that my cycle is as regular as it has been. The way it is right now, I am ovulating the day my husband is being deployed! He has only been home for two months and is heading out again! :( Not much luck the last two months inspite of BDing like crazy!! At least he will be leaving a happy man! :)

If we miss this month it will be August before we can try again! Praying for a miracle!


----------



## POASFiend

Mama Duck--We've got you covered.

kj525--Got my fingers crossed for you. Make sure hubby has a really good going away present!!!!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Hi could you put me down for 8th please got :witch: today only 17days into my cycle so didnt even get chance to test for march! here's hoping for a :bfp: in april. :dust: to you all x


----------



## POASFiend

Halle-you won't ALWAYS get a peak. Especially if your monitor is new. It read your peak but didn't realize it was your peak yet because it compares to your normal values. Your peak was likely at the end of your "high" days.

Mummy-well I guess on to April. Weird cycles are just frustrating. Welcome.


----------



## Casper72

Please add me for April 7th.


----------



## Casper72

Halle71 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Where is everyone on their cycle?
> 
> I'm on CD12 and I've had two days of 'high' readings on my CBFM. We BD'd on CD10, and will do tonight and every two days until I get my peak and then we'll do a couple in a row. Yippee.
> 
> Good luck everyone - lets go for a record breaking BFP month :happydance:

I am only on CD3. I start taking Letrozole tonight so by tomorrow or the next day I will be a weepy mess. :cry:


----------



## POASFiend

Welcome Casper! And a hug and a Kleenex from me! This is month 7 for us so I told hubby in the car that if nothing happens this month it'll be time for us to head to the Dr. I see by last night he is excited to make something happen this month. Even though I'm only on cd6 he insisted I not get out of bed for 30min because he didn't want me to lose any. I guess he still doesn't understand the whole fertility cycle. But who knows you can always hatch an egg unexpectedly. So I took his advice and lay still. Gotta love and appreciate his efforts.


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys,
Please could I join you all. I think my next AF is due on the 8th so if she stays away I will test then. I also had a really short cycle this month but it is the first after a MC so I'm not too surprised. Here's hoping for April - a Christmas/NY/my birthday baby would be fab!
L x


----------



## 44andHoping

Hi ladies :flower:

Could you please put me down for April 9th? Thank you so much!

GL everyone!! I hope that easter bunny is good to me :haha:


----------



## POASFiend

Lala and 44....got ya.

Wow that week is starting to look quite busy. I guess I know what we are all up to statrting towards the end of next week:winkwink:


----------



## faithmum

Hi Ladies - Bleck BFN today. 

Will you add me for April 15th? A tax day BFP? 

Thanks!


----------



## POASFiend

Gotcha ya down for April 15. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Elski

Bagsy 17th April please :winkwink:


----------



## POASFiend

gotcha 17th


----------



## bbear690

Noticed egg white cm today so should be in 2ww. soon :)


----------



## MrsSyd

I had my + opk yesterday, so DH and I BD last night, and we're going to tonight and tomorrow night too:blush: 
Feeling positive this month for our BFP. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## faithmum

bbear690 said:


> Noticed egg white cm today so should be in 2ww. soon :)




MrsSyd said:


> I had my + opk yesterday, so DH and I BD last night, and we're going to tonight and tomorrow night too:blush:
> Feeling positive this month for our BFP. How's everyone else doing?

Awww....the 2ww. Moves slower than molasses when you're in but once you're out it's such a wonderful thing to look forward to again. Happy Bd'g girls.


----------



## kel21

cd 1 today for me! Stinkin witch! Had a true false pos on a wondfo this month!:nope: Would you mind putting me down for April 20th? Hopeing for a spring chick!! Thanks!


----------



## faithmum

kel21 said:


> cd 1 today for me! Stinkin witch! Had a true false pos on a wondfo this month!:nope: Would you mind putting me down for April 20th? Hopeing for a spring chick!! Thanks!

:hugs::hugs: That's just not cool - those false positives. I had one with one of the blue dye tests a few months ago. So sorry. Let's bring on lots of little new chicks in April!


----------



## POASFiend

So sorry to hear kel. That's awful. We are glad to welcome you hear though. DH is home exhausted today. I told him he'd better rest up because I need him in top shaoe for the rest of the week. Let's hope he gets a good rest!!!!


----------



## LalaR

CD7 here. DH has been warned that baby making action starts tomorrow!!


----------



## samantha76

my af due on the 17th can you add me plz


----------



## POASFiend

YOU BET hun!


----------



## POASFiend

I hope everyone is doing well and BDing like crazy. 

Nature is playing a cruel trick on me. I have pretty darn predictable cycles, so I have found out from my CBFM so much so that I was going to quit using it since it tells me the same info each time. This month TTC trumps all other priorities and OH and I are super prepared and gunned to make this work (or next month we start seeking medical help). Usually by now I am seeing high readings for 2 days on my monitor but this month I'm still getting low readings. This stinks as we have pretty much set a schedule in motion to try and guarantee us the best odds of conceiving. so I really hope tomorrow is a high reading, I also hope I don't skip the high readings and go straight to peak. This would ruin the plan we have for this month. All I can say is thank God I kept using the monitor or we would have timed things a few days to early and focused our efforts a little earlier and possibly missed out. It's hard for us to get as much bding as I'd like, so it's kinda important for us to focus our attempts on days that will likely end in success. 

Nature you are cruel. It's as if she knows how important this month is to us and is throwing me a curve ball.


----------



## MrsSyd

POASFiend said:


> I hope everyone is doing well and BDing like crazy.
> 
> Nature is playing a cruel trick on me. I have pretty darn predictable cycles, so I have found out from my CBFM so much so that I was going to quit using it since it tells me the same info each time. This month TTC trumps all other priorities and OH and I are super prepared and gunned to make this work (or next month we start seeking medical help). Usually by now I am seeing high readings for 2 days on my monitor but this month I'm still getting low readings. This stinks as we have pretty much set a schedule in motion to try and guarantee us the best odds of conceiving. so I really hope tomorrow is a high reading, I also hope I don't skip the high readings and go straight to peak. This would ruin the plan we have for this month. All I can say is thank God I kept using the monitor or we would have timed things a few days to early and focused our efforts a little earlier and possibly missed out. It's hard for us to get as much bding as I'd like, so it's kinda important for us to focus our attempts on days that will likely end in success.
> 
> Nature you are cruel. It's as if she knows how important this month is to us and is throwing me a curve ball.

Mother nature is good at putting us through crap like this, sending you :hugs: hun. Hopfully the days you do get to BD will work. I know how frustrating it is when you can't always get to BD on the right days. My DH works shifts, and sometimes on those few crucial days we're like ships passing in the night!


----------



## MrsSyd

And so my TWW begins, didn't get a chance to BD last night, but hoping we've done enough, we BD on cd11, and also on the day of + opk and the day after.
When I fell with Erin, we weren't even properly trying, and we'd only BD once in my whole cycle as DH was away on a course. Why can't it always be so easy?!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies :flower:
Please could you pop me down for testing on 22 April?
I've just started my second cycle of TTC #2 and am feeling a bit deflated today as I tested BFN and my late AF arrived hours later. I must have just been willing the witch to stay away so hard that she did...
Anyways, day one of a new cycle and time to start again. At least it means I can look forward to another month of lots of trying :)


----------



## POASFiend

MrsSyd said:


> And so my TWW begins, didn't get a chance to BD last night, but hoping we've done enough, we BD on cd11, and also on the day of + opk and the day after.
> When I fell with Erin, we weren't even properly trying, and we'd only BD once in my whole cycle as DH was away on a course. Why can't it always be so easy?!

Same thing happened with my daughter. It was the only time in a 3 month span that we BDed (previous marriage, not trying). Mind you I was 11 years younger then.


----------



## POASFiend

Welcome starlight.

Got a high reading on the monitor this morning!!!!!!!! Time to get extra busy.


----------



## Beauts

Hey everyone!! I took this month off from temping and testing but I know my body so well and my cycles are so normal I am making sure we still BD around ovulation time. I have to do a HPT near the end of my cycle as I take progesterone after ovulation so I have to know to stop taking it so AF will come.
Could you put me down for April 5th??
Thanks! Good luck to all of you next month!


----------



## Want a 4th

Hi! Can you put me down for testing on April 3rd? Thanks so much and good luck everyone!! :)


----------



## POASFiend

Welcome girls. You are added.


----------



## captainj1

Hey POAS, could you please add me for 20th? I'm waiting for AF to arrive at present, feel sure she will be here in a few days and bfn today at 10DPO so onwards and upwards for April! I'll be at it like an Easter bunny over the bank holiday weekend...!


----------



## POASFiend

aye aye captain!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Pls put me down for the 20th


----------



## Halle71

Hello ladies

I was being very conservative when I decided to put April 1st down as my testing date - basically that's the latest it could be with my slightly irregular periods. So I tested today. And got a BFP!! Can't really believe it. 

I've posted on the March testing thread because that's where I posted my BFN last month. 

I don't know what to do with myself now....

Xxx


----------



## kel21

Halle71 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I was being very conservative when I decided to put April 1st down as my testing date - basically that's the latest it could be with my slightly irregular periods. So I tested today. And got a BFP!! Can't really believe it.
> 
> I've posted on the March testing thread because that's where I posted my BFN last month.
> 
> I don't know what to do with myself now....
> 
> Xxx

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Historygirl

Hello lovely ladies.
Late joining I know, but please could you put me down for 2nd April?
Periods can be slightly irregular so could be anytime from the 2nd for the next 3 days or so but think I will only be able to hold out on POAS until the 2nd! :haha:

Good luck to everyone and heaps of babydust to all.

Halle - just had to say huge congrats! You must be ecstatic! :happydance:
Fingers crossed this will be a lucky thread for us all xxx


----------



## Halle71

Thanks a lot. 
Mixed feelings now - a bit to go before we can celebrate and nervous because last time I was as sick as a dog but overall amazed! 

Good luck April ladies - everything crossed for Xmas/New Year babies xxx


----------



## MrsSyd

Halle71 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I was being very conservative when I decided to put April 1st down as my testing date - basically that's the latest it could be with my slightly irregular periods. So I tested today. And got a BFP!! Can't really believe it.
> 
> I've posted on the March testing thread because that's where I posted my BFN last month.
> 
> I don't know what to do with myself now....
> 
> Xxx

Wow! Huge congratulations:happydance: I am due to test on April 1st, so hopefully ill be joining you soon x


----------



## Historygirl

Halle71 said:


> Mixed feelings now - a bit to go before we can celebrate and nervous because last time I was as sick as a dog but overall amazed!

Know what you mean about last time - i was sick as a dog last time too (had to go into hospital 3 times as couldn't even keep water down). But apparently you don't always get it again and especially not as bad. 

I am taking B vitamins to try and lengthen my luteal phase but i also plan to keep taking them into pregnancy (if I'm lucky enough to be joining you! ) as they are supposed to help sickness in pregnancy. Might be worth looking into?

:hugs: Big hugs for you and hoping for a sickness-free 9 months for you xxx


----------



## LalaR

Do any of you ladies have much experience with B6? I started taking it 6 weeks ago to lengthen my LP from 11/12 days. Last month there was no change but this cycle I seem to be ov'ing late. Is it just chance or does B6 have an effect on the follicular phase too?
CD13 here and still no positive on my OPKs! Usual ov CD11-12.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning-please add me for the 22nd
Thanks and good luck everyone!
:dust:


----------



## deedee72

Hi,

Can you put me down for 06th April. I'm hoping it will be a great Good Friday. Im on my 2nd month on the CBFM. Not sure if I will be able to hold off testing before the 06th though.

Good luck to all the ladies here :flower:


----------



## POASFiend

Halle71 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I was being very conservative when I decided to put April 1st down as my testing date - basically that's the latest it could be with my slightly irregular periods. So I tested today. And got a BFP!! Can't really believe it.
> 
> I've posted on the March testing thread because that's where I posted my BFN last month.
> 
> I don't know what to do with myself now....
> 
> Xxx

Wow Congrats Halle!!!!! That's great. H&H 9 mo.


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI LADIES MAY I JOIN?? NEWLY 41 HERE..PREGGO IN JUNE AND JAN BUT ENDED IN MISCARRIAGES..CURRENTLY ON THE 2WW THIS TIME USING PROGESTRONE CREAM! HOPING FOR A STICKY BFP.. IM 3-4DPO..HUGS TO ALL LADIES! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

P.s. Af due april 6th but i will test april 3rd,, please put me down..


----------



## Coastdreams

Hello Ladies,

Feeling positive that this is the month for us!

My cycles have been different for the last 3 months (have got shorter, 32 days, then 27then last one was 24) so not sure where I am!!

I should be OV in next few days so put me down for testing on 9th April, that should do it.

:dust: for everyone!

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

LADIES!!! HELP! I NEVER EVER HAD IMPLANTATION BLEEDING SO I DONT KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE IS IT A LITTLE SLIMY LIKE CM AND RED?? I JUST WENT TO THE BATHROOM AND WIPED AFTER AND GOT A SLIMEY BRIGHT RED SPOT OF BLOOD..CAN PROGESTRONE CREAM CAUSE THIS?? AF NOT DUE TIL APRIL 6TH HELP IM FREAKEN OUT...MAY I POST A PIC AND NOT BE CONSIDERED GROSS?? :shrug: my ticker is wrong i am 6dpo,..ovulated 3/21


----------



## Bonnie1990

I had something similar in jan. reminded me of loosing my plug before birth. It was almost ewcm with red strings of blood in it. It was around the time it would be ib and since I never have any mid cycle spotting took it as that. I think it varies from person to person. 
If you post a pic I would definite use a spoiler for the sqwemish


----------



## asibling4gi04

thnks sooo much,,whats a spoiler??? :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's the little smilely face with a blindfold. It hides your attachment so if someone wants to see it they have to click on it to open.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thaks soooo much ! good to know it exists!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok ok...April it is...I'm guessing I should test on the 23rd please...that is if AF doesn't show first LOL


----------



## luckylecky

April 22nd for me please!:flower:


----------



## POASFiend

Ooh lots of activity since yesterday. Welcome everyone. 

Re:IB---sounds like it could be. You will get a million different responses though and none will be helpful because it is one of those wait and see things unfortunately. For every person who says absolutely that is exactly what IB was like for them, you will get someone else who says they had the same thing but they weren't pregnant. VERY FRUSTRATING--there are many many things that can cause some spotting all of which are normal and all mean different things. Aren't you glad to be female????? I have IB that sounded similar but I have also had something similar and it was just that throughout your cycle there are times when your cervix can become more sensitive and vascular and so small blood vessels can break easier. So time will tell.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks i knw..just going to stress til i test! :hugs:


----------



## Want2BAmom73

Hello everyone, I am 38 years old and have never been pregnant or really ready for that matter. I am now COMPLETELY READY and have started to see a doctor about my issue. I have had to take all the STD testing and yesterday I had an ultra sound done to see how many follicles I have on my ovaries. I have 6 total...not spectacular but still able to conceive so far...I have an HSG scheduled for Thursday (March 29, 2012) which will be Day 5 of my period. I have read on the internet that you CANNOT have an HSG done during your period, however it will be almost over on the day of my HSG. Can anyone tell me if this is okay to go through with the HSG even though I will still have my period for atleast 2 more days when I go through this proceedure. I am struggling for an answer and even called the nurse who scheduled this for me and she told me that as long as I am not in "Heavy Flow" at that time then its okay. Im kind of losing my mind about this...SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Want2BAmom73

Im sorry, I tried posting my own thread but seems that i did it wrong...just really looking for some answers with someone/anyone with experience with HSG. Thanks.


----------



## wana b a mom

Want2BAmom73 said:


> Im sorry, I tried posting my own thread but seems that i did it wrong...just really looking for some answers with someone/anyone with experience with HSG. Thanks.

my doctor wanted to wait until after my period, but I have read that some doctors do it while on your period. Good luck! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Historygirl

Want2BAmom73 said:


> .I have an HSG scheduled for Thursday (March 29, 2012) which will be Day 5 of my period.

Hi,
I had an HSG done in January and I was told the important thing was that it had to between your period and when you ovulate so I guess they are erring on the side of caution and doing it earlier rather than later. 
Hope that helps xxx


----------



## luckylecky

LLbean said:


> ok ok...April it is...I'm guessing I should test on the 23rd please...that is if AF doesn't show first LOL

Bonnie and LLB looks like we're in this together... if the odds were 1:3 we'd be in with a good chance !:shipw:


----------



## LLbean

yes we can all do it!


----------



## Bonnie1990

luckylecky said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok ok...April it is...I'm guessing I should test on the 23rd please...that is if AF doesn't show first LOL
> 
> Bonnie and LLB looks like we're in this together... if the odds were 1:3 we'd be in with a good chance !:shipw:Click to expand...




LLbean said:


> yes we can all do it!

Yes I agree! We are going for 100% :headspin:
Time to flip those statistics!


----------



## Mom To 2

Please add me to 18th. Thanks!


----------



## Coastdreams

I was told that I couldn't have any signs of a period to have my HSG. My first one had to be re-scheduled as i had the very early signs...

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

After showing her my pic of my possible IB, OH made me buy a cheapie test 6 days early test..it is more like testing 10 days early for me so I did it and take a look..I am NOOOTTTT getting hopes up because it is a blue dye but it gives me something to amuse myself and the SLIGHTEST GLIMMER of hope...lol..I know..I know..I know..blue dye suck...
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







6dpo3.5.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









6dpo4.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh wow! That looks good to me! Fx'd for you!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS Bonnie 1990 just worried that its an evil evap..wont test again until Sunday..Af not due til next week..:hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Ooh asibling- that looks positive. Maybe a frer in a few days?


----------



## LalaR

Feeling quite frustrated today. Got my positive opk at the worst time!! Last bd was mon night about midnight and no chance to dtd again before fri lunchtime. Think I'm out already.


----------



## asibling4gi04

lala r thank you but I am waiting for the pink in a few days! So why cant you BD?? I am missing something? Good luck..it only takes one time to bd.. :hugs::happydance::flower::shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

plus it lives 3-5 days as long as it is fresh and not frozen! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

asibling that looks good...when will you get a FRER?


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanksLL..I have 2 FRERS IN MY DRAWER AT HOME JUST WAITING TO BE URINATED ON ! :haha: BUT i REFUSE TO USE until at least friday morning..I will be 9dpo than..my ticker is wrong I am 7dpo today not 6... I never received a BFP on any pink dye test before 11dpo but if I implanted yesterday like I think (I had gooey blood on tissue yesterday when I wiped) than maybe I will get a hint of a BFP by Friday!?!?!?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

best of luck...FXd
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you sweetie..I will keep you posted as I test away!


----------



## POASFiend

wow that looked like a positive to me. A little surprising with the dates. Could you have maybe ovulated a few days earlier?????

Lala--that was us last month. I had never had so many obvious signs of ovulation and we didn't even dtd once. It was sooooo depressing. Well I hope you can sneak in one magical moment.


----------



## asibling4gi04

POASFIEND thanks for looking..my ov may be off by a day at the most but that would still make me only 8dpo today.. so idk..:shrug::hugs:


----------



## joanne40

asibling4gi04 said:


> thank you sweetie..I will keep you posted as I test away!

Hi!!! I just wanna say yay!!! we have the best tweeker in town in this forum!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wackylove

Hey Everyone ! Can you please put me in for April 13th .I'm hoping this is the Big one ... BFP that is !!! Baby dust to you Allllllll!!!!


----------



## Coastdreams

ooh fx'd for you asibling! looking good!

Just wondered if anyone could give me some advice on opk's? I'm using the strip ones where you have the test and control line. The instructions say that the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line for the LH surge to be happening but they never are. 

I have them every month where the line gets slightly darker each day and then goes faint again but at its darkest it's still not quite as dark as the control line. I know i've ovulated on one of those months as I had blood tests so I don't know if the darkests test are positive and i'm taking the instructions too literally? Anyone else have the same experience?

Think I might buy a digital test for next month as its a straight yes or no!

thanks and good luck to all!

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> ooh fx'd for you asibling! looking good!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone could give me some advice on opk's? I'm using the strip ones where you have the test and control line. The instructions say that the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line for the LH surge to be happening but they never are.
> 
> I have them every month where the line gets slightly darker each day and then goes faint again but at its darkest it's still not quite as dark as the control line. I know i've ovulated on one of those months as I had blood tests so I don't know if the darkests test are positive and i'm taking the instructions too literally? Anyone else have the same experience?
> 
> Think I might buy a digital test for next month as its a straight yes or no!
> 
> thanks and good luck to all!
> 
> C
> x

What time of day are you testing? When they start to darken I will test 2-3 times a day to catch the surge. Sometimes they hit later in the day.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks coastdreams but I am very doubtful today! As for the OPKS, I use the test strip ones too and to be honest, my darkest have never been darker than or as dark but very close to it. I think your best bet would be the smiley digital if you are unsure. The only reason it is easy for me to use them is luckily, my cycles are like clock work and I know pretty much down to the day of when I will ovulate. Been preg many times but none survived except for my DD... So with that being said, best of wishes and go get the smiley and achieve your BFP! HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

aww thanks asibling, best of luck to you too!

I think that they are indicating a positive as it all seems to be tying in with the predicted ov days that my feretility nurse gives me following my scans...

I might try the digital one though next month just to see.

Bonnie - i've been testing at around 8pm ish...

C
x


----------



## stargazer01

Please add me for testing on April 26.
Good Luck to everyone!! :)

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> aww thanks asibling, best of luck to you too!
> 
> I think that they are indicating a positive as it all seems to be tying in with the predicted ov days that my feretility nurse gives me following my scans...
> 
> I might try the digital one though next month just to see.
> 
> Bonnie - i've been testing at around 8pm ish...
> 
> C
> x

Try a mid afternoon. 2-4 ish.


----------



## Abby75

Hi ladies, I'm moving over from the march thread. Could I be added to the 28th for testing please? 
Lots of luck to everyone and sticky :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I hesitantly want to be put down as a possible BFP!? PLEASE TAKE A LOOK 8DPO FRER! THANKS!


----------



## kel21

Woohoo! Congrats!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Asibling can you test again tomorrow? How exciting, hope it is!!!!


----------



## LalaR

Positive OPK yesterday. Not been able to BD since Mon night as we have guests staying over. They leave this morning. Is it unreasonable to go home for lunch and expect DH to dtd instead??


----------



## Coastdreams

woop woop! Congrats!

Will try that next month Bonnie...


----------



## asibling4gi04

llbean I tested this morning with an answer brand 5 day early (I am 7 days away from af)..there was a slight line but not capturable enough to see on a cam phone etc..I am waiting until Sunday and testing again with a FRER...Will update you than..I am feeling all kinds of hopes and doubts as same time!:hugs::shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

LalaR said:


> Positive OPK yesterday. Not been able to BD since Mon night as we have guests staying over. They leave this morning. Is it unreasonable to go home for lunch and expect DH to dtd instead??

Heck no! Eat in the car on the way back:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

asibling4gi04 said:


> llbean I tested this morning with an answer brand 5 day early (I am 7 days away from af)..there was a slight line but not capturable enough to see on a cam phone etc..I am waiting until Sunday and testing again with a FRER...Will update you than..I am feeling all kinds of hopes and doubts as same time!:hugs::shrug:

Fx'd.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks bonnie!


----------



## stargazer01

asibling4gi04 said:


> I hesitantly want to be put down as a possible BFP!? PLEASE TAKE A LOOK 8DPO FRER! THANKS!
> View attachment 365097

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks I think..my answer test was not reall visible this morning..waiting a few more days to deffo call it a BFP!:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

oh FXd for you!!!! I just wish the last picture was clearer Asibling!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats asibling. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## asibling4gi04

the thing that stinks is it is clear as day in person but not real camera friendly..its not dark but def pink tint and line..we will wait this out together LL... :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

what I do is pull the camera a bit further to get it clear and then just crop the picture after... for some reason camera phones do not like close ups LOL


----------



## asibling4gi04

i know and than by the time you email and save it, the pixels change and distort a bit..Oh well ladies. Heres to Sunday morning! HOW WILL I STAY SANE UNTILTHEN?? LOL!


----------



## Bonnie1990

asibling4gi04 said:


> i know and than by the time you email and save it, the pixels change and distort a bit..Oh well ladies. Heres to Sunday morning! HOW WILL I STAY SANE UNTILTHEN?? LOL!

Probably not... But we will keep you around anyway :rofl::rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol Bonnie! I love your honesty! Tru though..I feel nutsy all through this process.. :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

Hi :hi:
Can you put me down for the 20th please?
Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone testing in April!


----------



## POASFiend

Wow, I'm gone 1 day and so much going on.....Lala I hope you chose dtd over lunch. Unless hubby is amlnourished or has blood sugar issues, it won't hurt to skip a meal!!!!!!!!!
asibling--I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Maybe consider a clearblue digital?????? Then you don't have to worry about developing line eye!!!!

And welcome all the newbies to the thread. I shall update the list now!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

POASGFIEND THANKS, But at this point, a CBD would be def negative because AF not even due for 7 more days! I had IB bleeding (I think) on 6dpo when I wiped..red and goopy..thats what led me to start testing early..I do have a pic of it just dont wanna offend anyone..Oh well, I will keep you all updated!:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Don't you wish you just had a lab at your dispense???? It would be so much easier if we could just run our own blood tests.


----------



## asibling4gi04

hells ya poasfiend it would be great..or one day maybe a test that tells you if you are pref right after you ov,,,


----------



## LalaR

How good would that be!!! Order me a dozen of those tests please!:dance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

it would be great..like a diabetic test..one pinch of blood on a flat test strip will tell you your preg and how much hcg you have at that time..hmmm..wish I could invent this!


----------



## Bonnie1990

asibling4gi04 said:


> it would be great..like a diabetic test..one pinch of blood on a flat test strip will tell you your preg and how much hcg you have at that time..hmmm..wish I could invent this!

I actually saw these on amazon I think. Sold for doctors offices in a large pack so kinda pricey they test either urine and serum. What I can't figure out is if the serum has to be spun out and separated with a centrifuge or if it's whole blood drops. Lol yeah I spend way too much time on this crap!


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL AND HERE TO THINK i THOUGHT I was being original lol..wow..who would have thought?!?!?!


----------



## fayben

Hi everyone:

I'm new here and waiting to O on Sunday. So I will be testing on April 13th. Can you please add me to the list?

Thanks Bunches!
Faith


----------



## MrsSyd

Well I'm down for testing on the 1st, although AF is due tomorrow. I couldn't help myself though and tested thismorning on a supermarket version of a FRER and got a :bfn:
So I'm convinced now AF is going to show overnight, feeling a bit crampy now and had a really bad back thismorning, so not very hopeful:nope:


----------



## NAPzWife

Put us down for the 18th 2nd round of clomid FXed


----------



## asibling4gi04

Just a quick frer update at 10dpo...

[/attach][/attach]
 



Attached Files:







10dpoposs.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4









10invrt.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS FOR LOOKING..WILL RETEST SUNDAY OR MONDAY MORNING ..AF DUE 4/06..I DONT THINK SHES COMING!!?:shrug:


----------



## kel21

That is getting nice and dark! Woohoo! Congrats again!


----------



## Bonnie1990

now that i can see!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leikela

I see a line asibling! Very nice!! I think congratulations are in order! :)


----------



## LLbean

ok that is obviously there WOOO HOOO!!!!! :dance:


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations asibling! :) :)
Best wishes for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks ladies best wishes I want belly buddies!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

I will try my best Asibling hehehe


----------



## LalaR

There's definitely a good line there now. Congrats!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,
This is the first time ive checked in for a while and It looks like congratulations are in order asibling :happydance:
I hope all you other ladies are doing ok?
Well here we are in April, roll on the BFP's x


----------



## MrsSyd

Yay! Congratulations asibling! 
I've just tested, now 1 day late for AF, and STILL a BFN. :nope:
I was starting to convince myself that I must be pregnant, but obviously not. If the :witch: doesn't get me today ill test again tomorrow, but I'm loosing hope.
Good luck and lots of baby dust to all you other ladies.


----------



## Historygirl

Aw big hugs MrsSyd :hugs:
I'm in the same boat - AF due tomorrow. Have been symptom spotting like a good un :dohh: and was convinced something was happening (temps were up beyond normal for me-thought might be the beginning of a triphasic) but this morning BFN :nope:
I guess we're not out until the witch actually shows though so fingers crossed she doesn't for either of us!
Heaps of babydust xxx


----------



## MrsSyd

Historygirl said:


> Aw big hugs MrsSyd :hugs:
> I'm in the same boat - AF due tomorrow. Have been symptom spotting like a good un :dohh: and was convinced something was happening (temps were up beyond normal for me-thought might be the beginning of a triphasic) but this morning BFN :nope:
> I guess we're not out until the witch actually shows though so fingers crossed she doesn't for either of us!
> Heaps of babydust xxx

Aw, thanks Historygirl, sending you lots of luck too. I've just looked at my calendar again, and although AF was due yesterday, I think I'm only 12dpo today. Got +opk Monday before last, so assuming I then ovulated on the Tuesday, the Wednesday would be 1 dpo. I've looked on some other threads and a lot of ladies only get their BFP around 13-15dpo. So I'm trying to stay hopeful.
You watch, now I've said that I bet AF will arrive!


----------



## starlight2801

Aw MrsSyd and HistoryGirl you're not out yet. Fingers crossed the witch stays away and it's just too early for your BFP's xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Just popping on to wish everyone on this thread the very best for April. 
I think the Magic March test thread was a success. 
I see there is already a :bfp: to get this month's thread started! A big congrats to asibling!! 

I had my scan on Friday afternoon. Saw a strong heart beat and lots of fetal movement. Baby is looking very healthy! :cloud9: 

GL, tons of :dust: and FXed there are loads more :bfp:'s in this thread!


----------



## JJay

Woo hoo we're off to a good start! Congratulations Halle71 and Asibling! Xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies sporry for the delay my weekend was busy busy and I had a lot going on but..I think I believe it now but I cannot get excited..I am scared soooo scared...Hugs and love [/ATTACH]

babydust to all...AF STAY AWAY FOR YOU LADIES!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







darker.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bonnie1990

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:Asibling!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks!


----------



## Historygirl

Congrats asibling!

Am so excited for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## POASFiend

YAY!!!!!! asibling. H&H 9 mo to you. Hopefully we'll send quite a few more BFPs out from this thread. 

Big hugs to MrsSyd and historygirl. Although you are not out yet!!!!!

Just want to let everyone know--I'm not sure what my access to a computer will be like over Easter weekend so I may not be able update for a few days. Don't worry I will be back.


----------



## asibling4gi04

HISTORY GIRL :hugs::hugs:

POASFIEND THANKS SOOO MUCH! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Asibling :dance::happydance: wooo hooo!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS LL..SO SCARED..BUT THANKS!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I know the feeling but hang in there!!!!!!!


----------



## Casper72

POASFiend said:


> Crickets churping--------
> 
> Where is everyone? Am I the only one raring to go for April testing???? Maybe a little early yet.

I just noticed that we are test buddies. Yay!:happydance:


----------



## MrsSyd

Well, I think that's me out for now, just started spotting, so the evil :witch: seems to have got me. Last cycle I was 2 days early, and this time 2 days late. Hopefully back to my normal 28 days from now. Good luck to all you other ladies, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

MrsSyd said:


> Well, I think that's me out for now, just started spotting, so the evil :witch: seems to have got me. Last cycle I was 2 days early, and this time 2 days late. Hopefully back to my normal 28 days from now. Good luck to all you other ladies, sending you lots of :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs:MrsSyd


----------



## POASFiend

Casper....u getting as impatient as I am?


----------



## 44andHoping

Verrrry cool a BFP already! CONGRATS asibling!! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## JJay

:hugs: mrssyd x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks 44 ;)


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Asibling!! H&H 9 months to you and your little bean!! :)


----------



## Historygirl

Hugs MrsSyd :hugs:
It's so depressing when af is late and gets your hopes up isn't it?
Fingers crossed next month is your month hun :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies. Congrats again asibling and so sorry MrsSyd. I started a May thread if anyone is interested. Since we only managed to dtd once this month in my fertile period I am sure I will be moving on to May.
4dpo and I am the tiredest I have ever been - napping and sleeping for hours at night. I think I must be coming down with something. So cold here anyway with all the snow and wind.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks lala and ladies..so sweet! Love you ladies on here!:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Halle71 and asibling4 congrats to you both..:happydance:

Afm no show yet :shrug: bfn on Sunday so will wait and see


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks..so you are 13 or 14 dpo??


----------



## Historygirl

Hello lovely ladies.
Well think I'm out :nope: have been spotting for a few days and had a tiny grain of hope that it might be IB as AF doesn't usually start that way but seems to have turned into full blown AF this morning so guess that's it for this month.
Trying to be positive that I've been taking B vits this month and LP seems to have lengthened by a few days so fingers crossed for next month!

How is everyone else doing?
Heaps of babydust to all :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am around 13dpo today..AF due 4'6 (tomorrow). I have been getting faint positive tests on frer since 8dpo..Last evening I took one and it was the darkest I have had! I also took a Dollar tree one. The dollar tree has a line but VERY light. This morning, with FMU, I took another Dollar Tree, you almost have to squint to see anything. My first appointment is not until 4/20, I am freaking out..take a look please...

I FEEL LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A THIRD ANGEL ?!? 

- FRER LAST NIGHT NICE AND DARK
- DOLLAR TREE LAST NIGHT THERE BUT LIGHT!
- DOLLAR TREE FMU TODAY! A SQUINTER! :cry:
:


----------



## LLbean

I don't trust the dollar tree ones...they are cheap for a reason LOL...I would go with the FRER. Did you have Betas done yet?


----------



## LalaR

Try and not worry asibling. Your wee could have been more dilute this morning due to pregnancy. I would believe the FRER over the cheapies.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi LL..No betas until 4/20 when my health insurance kicks in..that is my first appointment also..I am going to be crazy by then especially if I keep getting light dollar store lines and do not feel nauseaus..it feels like history repeating itself. with my last mc, lines never got dark on dollar stree and I never got nauseaus... I am crampy like something good is happening and very moody so thats the only hope I have to hold on to..(not af cramps, more like dull pokes)! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well hang tight then. I would pay for my own betas if it were me but I understand


----------



## asibling4gi04

i woul pay for my own beta but the OB will prob not write me a script until seen in office on 4/20..thats how it works around here! :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lala thank you for your positive words!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

in the states? I believe they HAVE TO write you one. I had NO INSURANCE in California and had to go in to the emergency room one time and they have to treat you, also a clinic can do it if you have one close by.

There has to be a way. But if not then wait it out, at least its not TOO far from now


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh I can definately go to the E.R. but I would need a good reason for them to draw blood from me..they will not just because I want them to..lol..I wish!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

is there a family clinic? Hey, does Planned Parenthood do them?


----------



## asibling4gi04

IWE HAVE PLANNED PARENTHOOD but not sure if they do HCG..I know they do urine testing though...hmmm..may have to call them!:shrug:


----------



## POASFiend

asibling. Sorry to hear that you are experiencing such angst. I went through similar in December. When I told everyone that I thought I was having another m/c they all told me no your not don't worry for nothing. It frustrated me because I KNEW what was happening with my body. It's a terrible feeling. In my case my suspicions were right. I hope yours is not what you think it is. All the blood tests in the world wont make a difference in the outcome and there is a wide range for Betas at this stage, so you'd have to get repeat bloodwork to know anything. Just try to take care of yourself. I hope you have someone who you can really lean on for support until you get some answers. I will be thinking of you. It hasn't been an easy time for me either, so I know how these things can just eat you up. Big hugs for you.


----------



## asibling4gi04

poasfiend thank you and you are sooo right..I get VERY VERY SICK with a viable pregnancy..vomit almost around the clock..this one is like the last 2, no nausea and thatrs what has me testing and going nuts..Idk what to think..OH says I am making her crazy so I have myself and you ladies to lean on! Thank you for being here.. :cry::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I only suggest Betas in case you need progesterone supplementation...that's all you can do.


----------



## asibling4gi04

LL I WANT BETAS believe me I do! I am on progestrone cream I put myself on it day 2 of the start of my positive opk and have continued to apply it twice daily..I am going to stay on it until the doc tells me to stop or changes it for me! After 2 recent mcs, I took it upon myself to use it! It is all natural from a health food store so no blockers and no fake ingredients! :hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while have been away in London...

Sorry to hear about the turmoil Asibling - i'll be keeping my fx'd for you!

I think Im going to be out soon as I think is :witch: on her way.

Was hoping for the opposite this month as Ive had sore boobs which I never really get. Went to the loo and saw some pink so think its going to be another negative month. :nope:

Starting to think I will never have a baby or a bump!!!

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

coastdreams thanks..so no AF but you feel she is on way??:shrug:


----------



## Coastdreams

yes I think so, i've had sore boobs and very light cramping. I never have sore boobs really which is why I thought it could be a positive month.

Had some pink DC and got my period this time in the cycle last month so its not looking good!!

So frustrating - the fertility nurse confirmed the Clomid is working and that there is no reason why we shouldn't get pregnant, so why isn't it happening?!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Do you use preseed? do you make sure you have an orgasm during the process?? these two played a roll in all of my first try BFPS...Just wondering..:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

update: retested with both tests with third day urine..,dollar one looks a little better than this morning..
[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







3mu13.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I was just thinking of you the other day ,massive congrats lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks sooo much desperado 167! As you can see, I am obesessing over line darkness as I have few symptoms and first appointment is not until 4/20 so I am trying to hold on to any hope that this can / might be it!?!? Hugs..How are you!??!?:hugs::shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks sooo much desperado 167! As you can see, I am obesessing over line darkness as I have few symptoms and first appointment is not until 4/20 so I am trying to hold on to any hope that this can / might be it!?!? Hugs..How are you!??!?:hugs::shrug:


Will keep you in my prayers Hun ,am good thank you just gearing up for o ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

see? the tests are fine...don't worry!


----------



## HPMINI

Could you put me down for Monday 9th April please. I would have said Sunday but being Easter Sunday I imagine relevant shops will be closed. The witch is due Friday but I would want to be sure I am not imagining things!
Personally I think it will not have been good month as the digital O kit didn't predict a peak reading this month and showed high fertility most of the month. So who knows.


----------



## POASFiend

9th it is hun


I'm starting to think I'm out. Getting some signs of AF.
:( Time to make appt with specialists


----------



## starlight2801

I too am sorry to hear what you're going through asibling. I think we all know our own bodies better than other people but do try to hold on to the fact that every pregnancy is different and perhaps this one is a viable yet nausea free one. I am hoping for you that it will be.
Take care Hun xx


----------



## starlight2801

POASFiend said:


> 9th it is hun
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm out. Getting some signs of AF.
> :( Time to make appt with specialists

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Coastdreams

yeah I use pre-seed but don't always orgasm (nearly always do)  Do you think that makes a massive difference?


----------



## Leikela

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi LL..No betas until 4/20 when my health insurance kicks in..that is my first appointment also..I am going to be crazy by then especially if I keep getting light dollar store lines and do not feel nauseaus..it feels like history repeating itself. with my last mc, lines never got dark on dollar stree and I never got nauseaus... I am crampy like something good is happening and very moody so thats the only hope I have to hold on to..(not af cramps, more like dull pokes)! :hugs:

All pregnancies are different. You hear on here that ladies were sick as a dog with one child but none with the next. Also, I think it takes a few weeks for nausea to kick in. For me, it kicked in at the end of Week 5. It is only starting to let up a bit now. Try and stay positive! Your tests look good!!



Coastdreams said:


> yeah I use pre-seed but don't always orgasm (nearly always do)  Do you think that makes a massive difference?

I used Pre-Seed! My BFN's were when I had orgasms. For my BFP, no orgasms. People say an orgasm can help sperm move up the vagina, which is true, but it doesn't ensure that the sperm passes through the cervix. I don't think it plays a role in BFP's, but just my opinion. :) My luck was through OPK's and Preseed!


----------



## Coastdreams

ok, that makes me feel better! Guess we just gotta keep on truckin'!!!

No AF yet, just very very faint pink DC...


----------



## asibling4gi04

coast dreams and lolketa, actually a fertility specialist clued me on having clitorial orgams afterwards..so I always do when TTC..Been preg 3 times first try that way..perhaps coincidence..PRESEED AND OPKS yes, truly a great factor... Thanks for being here for me ladies..stress comes instantly for me right after the BFP..I know I should be excited but too many let downs to get me to that point...I will wait for my first scab and bloods before I am calm,.. How are you ladies??

POASFIEND, I hope AF stays far away! Big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks for the advice! Try to stay positive everyone!
xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> yeah I use pre-seed but don't always orgasm (nearly always do)  Do you think that makes a massive difference?

I always do (orgasm) before and sometimes also with DB. I also tried right after one cycle. Can't say at this point it has helped. But it sure doesn't hurt! :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:haha:CAN SOMEONE PLEASE FILL ME IN ON THE NAUGHTY NUNS?? I NEED A TME PASSER!


----------



## Bonnie1990

asibling4gi04 said:


> :haha:CAN SOMEONE PLEASE FILL ME IN ON THE NAUGHTY NUNS?? I NEED A TME PASSER!

It all started on this thread...
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nes-day-bring-your-own-barry-white-cd-82.html

I can't quite recall now how the NN came to be but it is in there somewhere. And we have one who is "knocked up". :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks i will have to go check it out lol!:haha::haha:


----------



## LalaR

Hope you are feeling better today asibling. I am sure I will be the same if I get another positive test after 2 losses. Hopefully the next 2 weeks will pass quickly and you will get all the reassurance you need from your bloods and scan.

I am slowly going mad over here!! 6dpo and trying not to symptom spot but too much to ignore - cramps, sore nipples, gassy and the odd wave of nausea. Not normal for my tww but all very present just before my last BFP. I know it is way too soon for 6dpo unless my chart is wrong and I am actually 9-10dpo. Aaaagh! I will be a complete crazy lady by friday 13th!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

lala lets drive eachother crazy until both of our Friday's get here..Have you had any spotting? Any dreams? Insomnia?? When will you test?? I am here for you! I feel a little better because I cannot change the outcome of this regardless so i must practice patience and relaxation I guess.. Big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

I'm so confused by my body. I know WAYYYYYYY too much is made of ealry pregnancy symptoms and actually try to symptom spot---WHY because I found out I have a lot of these symptoms on months that I'm not pregnant. This has helped me because now when I get sore boobs/gassy etc. I don't assume I'm pregnant, it happens even when I'm not. Here's the part that confuses me. When I had my daughter I had IB (I had never experienced any pre af spotting before and I wasn't TTC and so not s/s either, so this was my first clue I could be pregnant.
With my 2 recent BFPs however no IB whatsoever. However now on my BFN months I usually spot a few days before AF. This is what happened the past 2 days, which is why I thought I'm out. Here's the real interesting part. I have been having CRAZY dreams all week super CRAZY. Funny thing is this is what happened with my last two BFPs. And CRAZY deep sleep. Also I have been nauseated yesterday and today. However again I have been fooled by nausea on BFN months.

NOW the REALLY interesting part. I tested yesterday. Nothing came up immediately (first 30 sec) but then I got distracted and wasn't able to make it back to read the test in time. A couple of hours later I got back and went to throw the test in the garbage. There was a distinct line. NOW I know because it sat it has GOT to be an EVAP, but I"VE never had an evap before. ANd I usually let ALL my tests sit for hours to see if I'll get an EVAP.

SO hmmmmm......... I'm gonna be obsessing all day until I can test again. No spotting noticed today yet. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## POASFiend

asibling. I'm still thinking of you and hope everything is fine. I will be a paranoid freak if I get a BFP, because of my 2 recent losses so I understand the pressure and worry you are under. You are right though, it's a patience game. BUT we are on the TTC >35 so WHO HAS PATIENCE TO BEGIN WITH!!!!!!!! 

Big hugs your way!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg poas fiend you are giving me hope..I never had IB with my last to failed pregnancies but this one I did on 6dpo I knew than! I even posted a yucky photo because I never had it before..I had a dream that two top teeth fell out..another dream that I was arguing with my sister and mom..I have had no nausea to speak of yet..MAYBE THIS IS IT! PLEASE POST TEST IM CRAVING TO SEE IT! HUGS! :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

asibling4gi04 said:


> lala lets drive eachother crazy until both of our Friday's get here..Have you had any spotting? Any dreams? Insomnia?? When will you test?? I am here for you! I feel a little better because I cannot change the outcome of this regardless so i must practice patience and relaxation I guess.. Big hugs!:hugs:

Thanks asibling. No spotting at all but dreams the past 2 nights so vivid that I apparently sleep talked all night!! Not done that since I was a young child. Also I have been really really tired like I have never known. It is probably still just PMS kicking in but I can live in hope......
Patience and relaxation sounds good. I'm not really very good at either of those.:wacko:
Remember I'm here for you too! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

lala I have had very vivid dreams with most of my BFP! So I am hopeful for you! I normally do not have patience and I am not one to relax but i AM TELLING MYSELF i HAVE NO option but to do both! This entire process is stressful as you ladies know..it never stops just because you get that BFP! It only begins worse! :hugs: here for you ladies!


----------



## Casper72

asibling4gi04 said:


> lala I have had very vivid dreams with most of my BFP! So I am hopeful for you! I normally do not have patience and I am not one to relax but i AM TELLING MYSELF i HAVE NO option but to do both! This entire process is stressful as you ladies know..it never stops just because you get that BFP! It only begins worse! :hugs: here for you ladies!

Thinking happy thoughts and sending you lots and lots and lots of super duper sticky baby dust.


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWE THANKS CASPER HOW VERY KIND!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## joanne40

do I have line eye? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







123.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## POASFiend

ahhhh I can't tell either. I think I'm seeing something but definitely nothing to really go off of. I may be imagining though. Oh dear I'VE GOT LINE EYE!!!


----------



## joanne40

i think evap POAS......I dont know why i just do :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Joanne...I see it too...GET A FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beauts

BFN.. I am out this month. On to May testing!


----------



## Dylis

I'm also for this month, onto may for 2013 baby


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I'm also for this month, onto may for 2013 baby

So sorry lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Joanne, The Verdict is in from queen tweaker..I am going to call it the start of your BFP! Take a look..inverted one's that show are usually the real deal! CONGRATS! NOW GO BUY A FRER! :happydance::hugs:
[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







joann.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## asibling4gi04

LADIES WHO AF VISITED, I AM SORRY! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING AND POSSIBLY TWEAKING YOUR MAY TESTS! :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Nausea today at 7dpo. I only ever had this before when I got my BFPs before my 2 losses. Never this early though. I hope I'm not catching something!
How is everyone today?


----------



## mummyb2b

a BFN for me again this month but still feeling fairly positive as i am starting to use my cbfm for the 1st time this month so even if nothing else i can hopefully find out whats happening with my body and be on my way to getting a BFP congratulations to asibling and fingers crossed for you too poasfiend :dust: to everyone else xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

lala sounds promising..wish I would get nauseaus! :shrug::cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mummyb. stay positive! Thats hard but half the battle! Thanks for the congrats! Big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## LalaR

asibling4gi04 said:


> lala sounds promising..wish I would get nauseaus! :shrug::cry:

It's not very nice so I hope that it is for a reason. I think I am just very hormone sensitive as I still had nausea even after my MC bleed was virtually gone.
No nausea at this stage means nothing for you. Loads of women get nothing before 6-7 weeks if they get it at all. Maybe you are one of the lucky ones!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

LaLa, the only time I did not get extremely sick or nauseaus with a pregnancy is with the miscarriages..that frightens me..Maybe this is your month! ! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Mom To 2

Love these BFP already, congrats to those!!!! Got my digi smiley yesterday, so my 2ww starts today. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MOM TO 2 GOOD LUCK !FXD!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## kj525

So....I am 10 dpo and yesterday my chart went triphasic...for the very first time! I was pretty sure I was out this month since I didn't have any cramping at ovulation like normal but then that stupid temp shift got me all excited! So I tested today and got BFN!! UGH! How frustrating...now I am debating on whether to test again tomorrow or on Easter! If it's negative Easter (12 dpo) I will be fairly certain I am out! I have one more FRER left...what to do, what to do??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Beauts said:


> BFN.. I am out this month. On to May testing!




Dylis said:


> I'm also for this month, onto may for 2013 baby




mummyb2b said:


> a BFN for me again this month but still feeling fairly positive as i am starting to use my cbfm for the 1st time this month so even if nothing else i can hopefully find out whats happening with my body and be on my way to getting a BFP congratulations to asibling and fingers crossed for you too poasfiend :dust: to everyone else xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies


----------



## Desperado167

Can you put me down for the 25th of April please ,good luck everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## joanne40

asibling4gi04 said:


> Joanne, The Verdict is in from queen tweaker..I am going to call it the start of your BFP! Take a look..inverted one's that show are usually the real deal! CONGRATS! NOW GO BUY A FRER! :happydance::hugs:
> [/ATTACH]

bless your heart Jo!!! And thank you soo much for tweeking, the tweeking queen lol. However, I got a bfn on frer and superdrug, so I have no doubt its on to May for me!!! And you and bubba will be fine, congrats again darlin xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Jo are you sure?? When is af due? Thanks! ;)


----------



## joanne40

asibling4gi04 said:


> Jo are you sure?? When is af due? Thanks! ;)

positive Jo :cry:
i know my body so well as well, I would absolutely know myself by now at 11 dpo :dohh:
onto may for me, but this time NO tests in the house!! af is due mon/tues next week.
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

joanne40 said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> Jo are you sure?? When is af due? Thanks! ;)
> 
> positive Jo :cry:
> i know my body so well as well, I would absolutely know myself by now at 11 dpo :dohh:
> onto may for me, but this time NO tests in the house!! af is due mon/tues next week.
> xxxxClick to expand...

So sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.

Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie...what do you mean?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.
> 
> Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




LLbean said:


> Bonnie...what do you mean?

thanks-i will be. never got to BD and temp rose this am so no chance.


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.
> 
> Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie...what do you mean?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks-i will be. never got to BD and temp rose this am so no chance.Click to expand...

I hope your hubby wasn't phucking with you :growlmad:Mine has started already :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs lovely ,:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.
> 
> Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie...what do you mean?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks-i will be. never got to BD and temp rose this am so no chance.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your hubby wasn't phucking with you :growlmad:Mine has started already :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs lovely ,:kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

what is yours doing despie?

mine asked for a "more narrow window" this month. so i told him days 12-15. of course we had his kids for spring break the entire time and he was worn out and grumpy by thursday ( day 12) and i ov'd on 13 instead of 14. he also is very picky about doing it:sex: with the kids around and wouldn't cooperate with my quickie ideas.:nope: i even asked if i should whip out the turkey baster:rofl:-he said he wasnt in the mood for jokes-i said im not joking (well it would have been a softcup-haha) :growlmad::cry::grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.
> 
> Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie...what do you mean?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks-i will be. never got to BD and temp rose this am so no chance.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your hubby wasn't phucking with you :growlmad:Mine has started already :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs lovely ,:kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> what is yours doing despie?
> 
> mine asked for a "more narrow window" this month. so i told him days 12-15. of course we had his kids for spring break the entire time and he was worn out and grumpy by thursday ( day 12) and i ov'd on 13 instead of 14. he also is very picky about doing it:sex: with the kids around and wouldn't cooperate with my quickie ideas.:nope: i even asked if i should whip out the turkey baster:rofl:-he said he wasnt in the mood for jokes-i said im not joking (well it would have been a softcup-haha) :growlmad::cry::grr:Click to expand...

So so sorry ,I know how much it phucking hurts missing a month :nope:My oh has just said lets just give this month a miss and enjoy Easter :wacko:My kids are also off and my daughters friend is staying over too ,so I have just made some chicken curry laden with macca and horny goats weed plus got my tan ready and my Ann summers sexy gear Hid under the pillow ,he's in trouble if he starts again :growlmad:,I don't have a positive opk yet and I won't tel him wen I do as it just makes things worse so am trying to bide my time ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.
> 
> Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie...what do you mean?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks-i will be. never got to BD and temp rose this am so no chance.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your hubby wasn't phucking with you :growlmad:Mine has started already :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs lovely ,:kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> what is yours doing despie?
> 
> mine asked for a "more narrow window" this month. so i told him days 12-15. of course we had his kids for spring break the entire time and he was worn out and grumpy by thursday ( day 12) and i ov'd on 13 instead of 14. he also is very picky about doing it:sex: with the kids around and wouldn't cooperate with my quickie ideas.:nope: i even asked if i should whip out the turkey baster:rofl:-he said he wasnt in the mood for jokes-i said im not joking (well it would have been a softcup-haha) :growlmad::cry::grr:Click to expand...
> 
> So so sorry ,I know how much it phucking hurts missing a month :nope:My oh has just said lets just give this month a miss and enjoy Easter :wacko:My kids are also off and my daughters friend is staying over too ,so I have just made some chicken curry laden with macca and horny goats weed plus got my tan ready and my Ann summers sexy gear Hid under the pillow ,he's in trouble if he starts again :growlmad:,I don't have a positive opk yet and I won't tel him wen I do as it just makes things worse so am trying to bide my time ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

well good luck-at least you still have a shot!


----------



## Desperado167

I know bonnie ,big hugs babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

thanks
:hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, haven't checked in for a while and I hope everyone is ok :flower:

Please can I be added again for 22nd? Just checked out the first page to see if there have been any new BFP's since I last checked in and noticed my name isn't down anymore :-(

Congrats to you ladies who have had BFP's so far x


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie1990 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.
> 
> Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie...what do you mean?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks-i will be. never got to BD and temp rose this am so no chance.Click to expand...

:growlmad: will you smack your hubby for me? :dohh:


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Please take me off list. Nothing to test for this month.
> 
> Are you ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie...what do you mean?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks-i will be. never got to BD and temp rose this am so no chance.Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: will you smack your hubby for me? :dohh:Click to expand...

i would love to LL
:dohh::sad2::hissy::gun::gun::grr::grr:
a swift kick in the ass:winkwink:


----------



## curleymumma

Hey ladies, my test date will be 26-28th April, can i be added to the list?

Wish you all good luck! It seems there is quite a few hopes pinned on april! I have everything crossed for all of us!


----------



## curleymumma

Been reading the last few pages of posts, i dont get these guys who are not interested in sex at the right time? Hmmmm.....i suppose when i think about it my first hubby was like that, i remember a few times feeling quite rejected becasue of his lack of interest, and that wasnt even when we were TTC....Isnt it strange how society seems to assume that men want it more than women, but when it hits the ground i dont believe its the case really, i know lots of women who are not getting enough- regardless of TTC, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Bonnie1990

curleymumma said:


> Been reading the last few pages of posts, i dont get these guys who are not interested in sex at the right time? Hmmmm.....i suppose when i think about it my first hubby was like that, i remember a few times feeling quite rejected becasue of his lack of interest, and that wasnt even when we were TTC....Isnt it strange how society seems to assume that men want it more than women, but when it hits the ground i dont believe its the case really, i know lots of women who are not getting enough- regardless of TTC, what do you ladies think?

yup-i feel like karma has come back to bite me in the ass and hard:haha:
also-we are hitting our prime sexually. :dohh:


----------



## curleymumma

Bonnie1990 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Been reading the last few pages of posts, i dont get these guys who are not interested in sex at the right time? Hmmmm.....i suppose when i think about it my first hubby was like that, i remember a few times feeling quite rejected becasue of his lack of interest, and that wasnt even when we were TTC....Isnt it strange how society seems to assume that men want it more than women, but when it hits the ground i dont believe its the case really, i know lots of women who are not getting enough- regardless of TTC, what do you ladies think?
> 
> yup-i feel like karma has come back to bite me in the ass and hard:haha:
> also-we are hitting our prime sexually. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes i agree- i think as we get a bit older we stop thinking about sexuality being a mans domain- or a way for women to get a place in a mans world, and we actually feel more self confident, sexually expressive and more willing to ask for what we want. 

Why is karma biting you?


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh my x wanted it all the time and i spent years avoiding it--now that i dont want to avoid it, well....lol


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I hope everyone is well and enjoying Easter weekend.
Now 9dpo and still nauseous but starting to think it is a tummy bug not a sign. My chart is not great looking - usually much higher than the coverline. Due to test Friday when I am officially late but not sure if I will be able to last that long!!
L x

PS May test thread is up and running too.


----------



## HPMINI

Ok, so I thought that the 9th would be a good day to test since I was expecting AF on Friday. However, I am a bit confused because the digital kit told me I ovulated on that friday or possibly the day before. Having always ovulated in the middle of the month I am a bit shocked. Also irritated that because I had given up hope this month I didn't check the result til late and after that DH was tooooo tired!! Anyway managed to fit in a session last night, but that was probably too late to be of use - although it was fun :). I know bodies are odd and sometimes things delay ovulation but I'm not sure why it took til the 27th day!! I went on holiday and flew overseas which I always find stressful, I'm happier at home sometimes so maybe that didn't help. Does anyone else have these odd happenings? 


So if the digital kit was correct, I am sure it was - my new testing date would be 22nd April!
And a quick request to my body - stop mucking around!!


----------



## kj525

AF started 2 days early for me which NEVER happens! I am so frustrated! I got all excited because my chart went triphasic and then I end up early! This was our last try for 4 months...my hubby was deployed right after I ovulated, so it will be a while before I have to worry about all of this again...but I don't think I am going to chart anymore. It's too stressful and I just feel like I get my hopes up for no reason!!

Good luck to all of you ladies and I hope you all get BFP's!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry kj525..Hugs:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ps. KJ, I have never charted. Our bodies are not programmed to a chart. They do what they wanna do and are going to do by nature. I think charting is a waste of time but I do realize it helps pass the time during the 2ww. thats about all it is good for in my opinion..Hugs! Take this time to rest and prepare for your next TTC CYCLE.:hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Hi asibling - how are you feeling today? I think I may be joining you in the slightly scared camp! I decided to test this lunchtime as I still feel really nauseous and there is a definite but very weak line. I showed my friend who could see it too so I know it's not just line eye. I really really hope this is 3rd time lucky for both of us. Not able to see anyone until I reach 6 weeks so ages to go before I know what is happening for sure.


----------



## LLbean

Lala post a pic!!!!! :D


----------



## LalaR

No camera at work so will take a photo of tomorrows test as todays is all dried out now. (Line still there - much the same as the early tests just before my MC in Feb)
Feeling a bit more positive this time - it can't be another MC. That would be too unlucky!! Also more symptoms this time.


----------



## Casper72

Hi everyone. I was due to test on the 7th, AF due on the 11th but I could not bring myself to test and face another negative. I just know I am not pregnant, I feel it. I am starting to have regular pre AF cramps and bloating today so I know she is on her way. I am so sad sitting here at work fighting back the tears. This means we have one more IUI attempt then we are done. I just know in my heart of hearts that this is because of my age. If I were 10 years younger we would have been pregnant by now. Hubby is younger than me and I feel like and old failure, like if he were with someone younger he would have that third baby he has been dreaming about. 

Sorry to be on the pity potty here, I'm just so emotionally drained from all of this. Financially too. Holding my cousins baby over the weekend did not help. It only reminded me of what I do not have. I think this is going to be a very rough week for me. 

Wishing all of you who are waiting to test BFPs this month.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lala,congrats!! :).cant wait for pic.. I feel not preg though my tess are stark dark! Casper hugs..dont feel like u fail. It will happn! ;)


----------



## LalaR

Casper72 said:


> Hi everyone. I was due to test on the 7th, AF due on the 11th but I could not bring myself to test and face another negative. I just know I am not pregnant, I feel it. I am starting to have regular pre AF cramps and bloating today so I know she is on her way. I am so sad sitting here at work fighting back the tears. This means we have one more IUI attempt then we are done. I just know in my heart of hearts that this is because of my age. If I were 10 years younger we would have been pregnant by now. Hubby is younger than me and I feel like and old failure, like if he were with someone younger he would have that third baby he has been dreaming about.
> 
> Sorry to be on the pity potty here, I'm just so emotionally drained from all of this. Financially too. Holding my cousins baby over the weekend did not help. It only reminded me of what I do not have. I think this is going to be a very rough week for me.
> 
> Wishing all of you who are waiting to test BFPs this month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Home now and this is a photo of my test taken 6 hours later!
 



Attached Files:







T 9 April 12.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Casper72

Congratulations Lala! I am happy for you.


----------



## LLbean

Lala! :dance::happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

congrats Lala!!


----------



## Dylis

Congrats lala:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper-I know it's hard but try not to loose faith. You can always continue TTC naturally if you cannot go further with AR. Look how many end up getting BFP after IVF! 

Lala! Super congrats!


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Lala!!! :happydance:


----------



## Casper72

I ran out at lunch and confirmed it. BFN for me this month. We only have one IUI try left. I am numb. I cannot believe this is happening.


----------



## Casper72

Bonnie1990 said:


> Casper-I know it's hard but try not to loose faith. You can always continue TTC naturally if you cannot go further with AR. Look how many end up getting BFP after IVF!
> 
> Lala! Super congrats!

Thanks for the encouragement. I just feel like time is working against us due to my age. We are already trying longer than I had wanted to. We decided in the very beginning we will not do IVF. We cannot afford it.

Thanks again for your kind words. It helps.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Casper-I know it's hard but try not to loose faith. You can always continue TTC naturally if you cannot go further with AR. Look how many end up getting BFP after IVF!
> 
> Lala! Super congrats!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. I just feel like time is working against us due to my age. We are already trying longer than I had wanted to. We decided in the very beginning we will not do IVF. We cannot afford it.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind words. It helps.Click to expand...

:flower: time is against us all at our age and none of us "plan" on it taking so long. I don't know if I could do IVF regardless of the money. 
:hugs: it's hard to be positive at these times I know


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> I ran out at lunch and confirmed it. BFN for me this month. We only have one IUI try left. I am numb. I cannot believe this is happening.

How did you confirm it? Poas? It's midday and early still. It's not over yet.


----------



## curleymumma

Casper72 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Casper-I know it's hard but try not to loose faith. You can always continue TTC naturally if you cannot go further with AR. Look how many end up getting BFP after IVF!
> 
> Lala! Super congrats!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. I just feel like time is working against us due to my age. We are already trying longer than I had wanted to. We decided in the very beginning we will not do IVF. We cannot afford it.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind words. It helps.Click to expand...

THinking of you XXX


----------



## 44andHoping

Bonnie1990 said:


> Casper-I know it's hard but try not to loose faith. You can always continue TTC naturally if you cannot go further with AR. Look how many end up getting BFP after IVF!
> 
> Lala! Super congrats!

OMG Bonnie you took the words right outta of my fingers here. It seems SO true. I often read here that much $'s are spent only for a natural cycle to be the winner with a BFP! Im sorry you feel so blue casper :hugs: 

I do agree that it does get extremely disheartening watching others with their babies. Or to even see a pregnant woman around town. *siiigh* One day....


----------



## 44andHoping

LaLa WOOP WOOP!! :happydance::yipee:

AFM....my test date was supposed to be today BUT as I though AF was coming early last month (had spotting the few days before she came) I am not testing until this FRIDAY the 13th instead. BETTER be a lucky day that day!


----------



## Beauts

Hey girls....did I update already??? I swear I am losing it!
Anyway...it was a BFN for me this month.
Looking at IVF with PGD. I will find out more info at my next appointment June 1st. I'm 38 and I feel if I don't do something soon I will never have a child of my own. Having had 3 miscarriages yet all tests normal leads us all to believe that perhaps it's a genetic issue....this way the embies can be tested. $20,000 after all is said and done as I have to go out of town for it.....I just don't know what to do...any advice?


----------



## LalaR

Tested again this morning and still a faint but obvious line. Temp up again this morning. Still feeling bloated and nauseous. AF not due for 2 days yet and I feel funny low cramps like I would get the day AF is starting. Any of you ladies experienced this before when pregnant?


----------



## asibling4gi04

every time I have been preggo LaLa, I have had AF like cramps around her due date ! YIPPEE! I THINK THIS IS YOUR TIME! HUGS!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

Hope you all had a nice Easter.

BFN for me this month again, the :witch: got me on Sunday. I understand how you feel Casper72; I'm so disappointed this month as I thought this was it. I got really sore boobs which I don't normally get with AF but once again my body has tricked me!!

Had a little cry but onwards and upwards eh? Can't let it get me stressed as that won't help, need to stay positive. This was only my 3rd round of Clomid so still have a few more months of hope left...

Has anyone set up a May thread yet?

Massive congrats to all BFP's this month, how exciting!

C
xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry about af coast! HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a nice Easter.
> 
> BFN for me this month again, the :witch: got me on Sunday. I understand how you feel Casper72; I'm so disappointed this month as I thought this was it. I got really sore boobs which I don't normally get with AF but once again my body has tricked me!!
> 
> Had a little cry but onwards and upwards eh? Can't let it get me stressed as that won't help, need to stay positive. This was only my 3rd round of Clomid so still have a few more months of hope left...
> 
> Has anyone set up a May thread yet?
> 
> Massive congrats to all BFP's this month, how exciting!
> 
> C
> xx

Hugs coast
May thread is up an running. See ya there!


----------



## Coastdreams

thanks girls..all fine with you asibling? when do you have your scan?


----------



## asibling4gi04

COAST DREAMS, I am ok just nervous do not go to the doc until 4/20..until than I am not ok..nervous..No nausea and thats not good..last 2 mc, no nausea either.. I feel other symptoms but I did before too..I am going nuts!:hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

I know this is a silly thing to say but try not to worry too much as you might put yourself under too much stress. Maybe think that your not and then if you are it will be a mega bonus!

Best of luck!
xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

coast, its not really odd to say ..I just told my OH yesterday I am going in there expecting bad news, no baby...and if I am proven wrong, it will be a very nice. pleasant surprise but I am prepping my brain for the let down..I just have to so I do not go nuts if I do get bad news..Thanks and hugs!:cry::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

It's so difficult isn't it! I want to believe that this is my sticky BFP but equaly I need to protect myself too. That's why I haven't told DH yet. I will wait until the weekend when AF is properly late and I have a nice strong line on a test I hope.


----------



## Bonnie1990

asibling4gi04 said:


> COAST DREAMS, I am ok just nervous do not go to the doc until 4/20..until than I am not ok..nervous..No nausea and thats not good..last 2 mc, no nausea either.. I feel other symptoms but I did before too..I am going nuts!:hugs:

All pregnancies are different. I never had a moment of nausea with my 1st two. So I am expecting to be hit hard this time around:rofl:
Maybe your just not going To have it!


----------



## asibling4gi04

LaLa I am hoping and praying for you! At least you feel nauseaus! Thats a sign of a healthy preg..yippe! cant wait for you to posts more test!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Bonnie thanks I hope you are right about me and wrong about you getting hit hard!! Hugs! Time will tell! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo congrats asibling x just noticed your avatar x crossable crossed for you x

oh can i be added to the testing x im 7dpo gonna start testing on thurs x got sore nipples nausea an feeling really hot x trying not to get my hopes up though xxx

gl everyone :dust: all round xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

hI MRSKG..Nervous but thanks! GLUCK! I cannot wait to stalk your tests! Can I ask you?? did you have any nausea with your 4 angels?? I am sooo worried..I have none just like my last two non-viable?!?!? Thanks for your help and good luck! sounds promising!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

no1 REALLY sick right up to 11+4 baby stopped growing at 6wks x 
no2 none
no3 nausea from 9dpo
no4 nausea but no sickness saw baby an hb at 8+5 but stooped soon after 

hope that helps please dont worry as you can tell from no1 ms isnt always a good sign xx


----------



## POASFiend

Wow Sorry everyone, I was away for the Easter weekend. A lot has happened over the weekend I see. I am sorry to those who got a visit from AF. I hate the fact that the emoticon has a smiling witch. Her and her smug smile. Casper, I am especially thinking of you. I can't imagine how awful you must feel. My heart goes out to you. 

Lala----CONGRATS

Nausea/no Nausea---it all varies QUITE a bit. BTW asibling don't forget you got an awfully early BFP so the nausea may just not have made it to you yet. Try not to read too much into the symptoms girls. It's just another thing to drive you nuts. 

Well myself---I am out and AF hit REAL hard this month and made me feel so crappy all weekend, ruining part of my weekend trip. I am gutted. We dtd 9 times in a 13 day period. WE TRIED OUR BEST. TTC sucks.


----------



## POASFiend

Oh and I think I've got everyone updated. Let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrskg thanks for sharing I know its hard to recall and bring back the memories so I do appreciate you talking about it with me on here!

Poasfiend, so sorry that AF hit you hard..You are right I did get an early bfp but at 18 dpo 4 wks and 3 days, I see a lot of women are nauseaus..it makes me feel gutted..I know, I know everyone is diff and pregnancies too..But after being let down in the past, its hard to stay positive and focused..I feel so non - preg..so normal..so every day-ish..thanks for listening!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

no probs asibling im a bit detached now ive went over it so many times all just seems like a bit of a bad dream x so ask away i dont mind x

sorry af got you poasfiend xxx (love your name lol) xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSKG. are you currently trying??


----------



## Mrskg

yeah but not charting or anything just good old fashioned :sex: hopefully caught the eggy this month xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY HOW MANY DPO WOULD YOU SAY YOU MIGHT BE?? YOUR 2WW will help me pass this time! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

around 7 af due next tues x starting to test on thurs lol i know i should wiat but im a poas addict :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

cool what tests will you be using to test??:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

ive got 4 10miu here i got my dec bfp at 7/8 dpo with them so i know they are reliable x


----------



## Coastdreams

well good luck gals! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrskg good luck i cannot wait to see!:hugs:

coast, thanks big hugs,,I am here if you wish to chat!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi POASFiend :hi: :hugs:

Sorry about AF :cry:

Congrats to those who have got their BFPs this month and :hug: to those who got the old :witch: :growlmad:

So I'm back on the wagon for the first time since my mc. I'll start testing on 17th I reckon with AF due on 22nd :thumbup:


----------



## curleymumma

asibling4gi04 said:


> Poasfiend, so sorry that AF hit you hard..You are right I did get an early bfp but at 18 dpo 4 wks and 3 days, I see a lot of women are nauseaus..it makes me feel gutted..

Hey there, i have three healthy kids and three MC, i had nausea with all three healthy pregs, but not untill after 6 weeks, between 6-8 weeks the nausea and lethergy slowly grew and grew. WIth all three MC, i was suspicouse around six weeks when i wasnt feeling sick or tired. So- that doesnt mean you have to get sick then, but if your <6weeks, as much as you can try to relax, its helps the blood flow to the uterus. If your very concerened ask your dr for a quantitative HCG with a follow up two or three days later- 

(qualitative tells you wither the pg is + or -, quantitative is a count of the HCG dilution (in ppm i think?) and you can compare the follow up, apparently healthy pg should be approx doubling in hcg every 24 hours. THats not to say that you wont have a MC, buts its pretty much the only way to asses the pg at such an early stage.

I wich you so much luck, i hope your presciuose bean is sticky!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Beauts

Beauts said:


> Hey girls....did I update already??? I swear I am losing it!
> Anyway...it was a BFN for me this month.
> Looking at IVF with PGD. I will find out more info at my next appointment June 1st. I'm 38 and I feel if I don't do something soon I will never have a child of my own. Having had 3 miscarriages yet all tests normal leads us all to believe that perhaps it's a genetic issue....this way the embies can be tested. $20,000 after all is said and done as I have to go out of town for it.....I just don't know what to do...any advice?

Think my post got lost in there...any advice? Anyone out there have a successful IVF cycle after recurrent m/c?


----------



## curleymumma

well, im very excited :dance: 

Yesterday was quite despondant that i had my ewcm two days before the opk was positive...(i usually only ever have one show or ewcm, doesnt even last a whole day, just a 'show')- so according to the opk i should O from last night to tonight, but no ewcm to accompany it! :sad2:

BUT this avo i just got more EWCM- and not just a 'show' it hanging around :yipee:

We couldnt :sex: last night as i had UTI- but we did the night b4, and we will tonight :blush: so hopefully we have a good chance this cycle!:thumbup:

:dust: to you all :dust:


----------



## LalaR

Good luck curley!!

AFM - this is this morning's test at 12 dpo. Definitely a little darker than 10dpo and on a 25miu test.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## curleymumma

LalaR said:


> Good luck curley!!
> 
> AFM - this is this morning's test at 12 dpo. Definitely a little darker than 10dpo and on a 25miu test.

Thats a great line! WOW!!! hope mine will follow!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Beauts said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls....did I update already??? I swear I am losing it!
> Anyway...it was a BFN for me this month.
> Looking at IVF with PGD. I will find out more info at my next appointment June 1st. I'm 38 and I feel if I don't do something soon I will never have a child of my own. Having had 3 miscarriages yet all tests normal leads us all to believe that perhaps it's a genetic issue....this way the embies can be tested. $20,000 after all is said and done as I have to go out of town for it.....I just don't know what to do...any advice?
> 
> Think my post got lost in there...any advice? Anyone out there have a successful IVF cycle after recurrent m/c?Click to expand...

Beauts, I think it is unlikely that you will get many people in this thread who have already had a successful ivf :shrug: so that might be better asked over in the AC forum? :hugs::hugs:

Having said that I know of at least 2 ladies who are now in viable pregnancies (natural ttc) after 3 losses :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

curley thanks for the comforting post. I will see what 4/20 brings. I have to wait untl I go to that visit to ask for hcg levels..they make everything such a process here! YAY ABOUT THE EWCM! BD AWAY GIRL! GOOD LUCK!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:blush: caved in an tested this morn...bfn...unless I turn it to a 43degree angle an stand on my head then I'm sure I see something :haha: lol I knew it was too early so still hoping x going by my last bfps I should have a line by sat or Monday x as they say patience is a virtue :wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lala, GORGEOUS LINE! CONGRATS!

MRSKG, SO HOPEFUL FOR YOU...YES 7 8 DPO KIND OF EARLY BUT KEEP PEEING AND STAY POSITIVE!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I will no doubt about that xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSKG I am still peeing on everything..ran out of HPTS but my OPKS are starting to look very tempting !!:haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol we should start poas anonymous xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

I KNOW..I feel so silly doing it all of the time but for me I want to make sure the lines are not fading///sigh!


----------



## Mrskg

I don't want to be a stick in the mud asibling but I know you like me to be honest with you x but from my experience getting dark lines means nothing or getting 3+ on digi it still went wrong for me which is rubbish cause when/if I do get my bfp I won't be able to poas for comfort x wish it was the 20th for you hope times flies xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrskg No stick in the mud. I am very well aware and realistic but somehow the dark lines pass the time and give me some form of comfort even though I know that does not mean the baby is there growing,,,hell, my blighted ovum produced HCG levels in the 23000 mark so I know it means nothing..just a BFP and a waiting game! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Beauts

Butterfly67 said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls....did I update already??? I swear I am losing it!
> Anyway...it was a BFN for me this month.
> Looking at IVF with PGD. I will find out more info at my next appointment June 1st. I'm 38 and I feel if I don't do something soon I will never have a child of my own. Having had 3 miscarriages yet all tests normal leads us all to believe that perhaps it's a genetic issue....this way the embies can be tested. $20,000 after all is said and done as I have to go out of town for it.....I just don't know what to do...any advice?
> 
> Think my post got lost in there...any advice? Anyone out there have a successful IVF cycle after recurrent m/c?Click to expand...
> 
> Beauts, I think it is unlikely that you will get many people in this thread who have already had a successful ivf :shrug: so that might be better asked over in the AC forum? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Having said that I know of at least 2 ladies who are now in viable pregnancies (natural ttc) after 3 losses :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds good butterfly...I guess I just assumed with this being the 35+ gang there would be someone who either has had, is preparing for or considering IVF. Thanks for the info on the gals who have had successful pregnancies after 3 losses. I know it's not impossible but I guess that's why I want advice...I am so confused and at such a cross roads. I will be 39 the end of this November and I am wondering how long I wait it out and hope I get a sticky BFP naturally. I heard they really aren't very positive about IVF being successful after 40 so I just don't know what to do. I hate this...:cry:


----------



## POASFiend

Beauts-It's a tough road definitely. I am so scared that my time is running out and I will get no help if needed. Making Dr.s appt today.

I don't tihkn I know how to pee without a stick anymore. I'm like a dog and a fire hydrant. 

Butterfly welcome.

asibling---after losses you feel like there's not much you can do and so those darker lines just feel reassuring. Cause at least you know the right hormones are a go!!! I completely get it. That's how I knew last time that I was having a loss. Even though they say it doesn't mean much, you know if the line is still there, it's still detecting HCG and that's nice to know.


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: beauts x 

Asibling I totally get you x hope what I said wasn't taken the wrong way x I'm glad you have this for some reassurance x I dread my next bfp I don't know what I'll do for reassurance an hospital won't see me till 9wks they want me to get passed 8+5 when hb stopped with last pregnancy said I wouldn't have any reassurance before then allthough I disagree x so yeah I get you with the just a waiting game x only 9more days I pray it flies in xxx


----------



## Leikela

LalaR said:


> Good luck curley!!
> 
> AFM - this is this morning's test at 12 dpo. Definitely a little darker than 10dpo and on a 25miu test.

Looks great! Congrats Lala!! :) Praying for a sticky bean for you! :flower:



asibling4gi04 said:


> MRSKG I am still peeing on everything..ran out of HPTS but my OPKS are starting to look very tempting !!:haha:

I did an OPK when I first got my BFP. They will turn positive if you are preggo. That was what sealed the deal for me! :)


----------



## starlight2801

POASFiend said:


> Oh and I think I've got everyone updated. Let me know if I've missed anything.

Thanks for adding me back.

Hope you're feeling better after having a bad time with the witch. Here's to another cycle now and more BD :hugs: ;)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Mrskg and poasfiend.thanks for understanfing n being here for me..it means the world! Mrskg, why will they make you wait so long??


----------



## Mrskg

asibling the nures said because we'd saw baby and hb at 8+5 an then hb stopped (it was a problem with the sac this time not the baby) that anything before that wouldnt be reassurance we need to get passed 8+5 so shes put in my notes not to scan till 9wks xx

how you feeling today xxx


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> asibling the nures said because we'd saw baby and hb at 8+5 an then hb stopped (it was a problem with the sac this time not the baby) that anything before that wouldnt be reassurance we need to get passed 8+5 so shes put in my notes not to scan till 9wks xx
> 
> how you feeling today xxx

Hi mrsKg- can you explain to me what the numers in brackets are on your signature (8+50 etc?


----------



## Bonnie1990

First number is weeks. Second is days.
8 weeks + 5 days Pregnant


----------



## Coastdreams

hey girls,

Thanks asibling, you guys in here have really been a great support. I know i'm a relative newbie to the forums so I really appreciate it. I'll be keeping my fx'd for the 20th for you....everything is such a struggle, not only do we have to get preggo in the first place we then have to keep it there!!

I spoke to my nurse today and she's offered to scan me again this month to make sure the clomid is working - i've nearly been scanned every month so far which is re-assuring. I'm going in next Friday.

Best of luck Butterfly and Curly! Hopefully the next month will be good for us all!

x
C


----------



## Mrskg

hey curly mamma yeah no probs 

my first loss was a mmc we found our at 11+6 that baby stopped growin at 6+1 but didnt pass till i was 15+2

with my 4th we saw a healthy hb at 8+5 but sac looked a bit tight started bleeding at 9+6 an scan looked like baby had passed at 8+5 right after scan sac never grew id imagine it had shrunk a little so prob couple of days after xxx


----------



## POASFiend

No one said it would be easy but no one warned me how tough it would be. Made an appt with the doc so she can make a referral to the specialist. Dr appt in one month. Can I wait that long?????? And then she'll put through the consult so I'll have to wait for ANOTHER appt. I just want it done NOW!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: poasfiend xxx


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> hey curly mamma yeah no probs
> 
> my first loss was a mmc we found our at 11+6 that baby stopped growin at 6+1 but didnt pass till i was 15+2
> 
> with my 4th we saw a healthy hb at 8+5 but sac looked a bit tight started bleeding at 9+6 an scan looked like baby had passed at 8+5 right after scan sac never grew id imagine it had shrunk a little so prob couple of days after xxx

thanks for explaining, sorry to have you bring all that up.

i lost three, and have no idea with any of them wether the baby had stopped growing b4, bak then your first u/s was at 18 weeks, so you flew blind for the trickiest time!

wishing you luck with :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

no probs curleymumma ive went over it so much it sometimes feels like it happened to someone else if that makes any sense x ive no reasons why either an because ive had 3 successful pregnancies an all mc were different the epu think its down to bad luck an maybe bad eggs x mc is a 1 in 5 chance an i have 4 so lets hope my no 5 is sticky xxx waiting till 18wks must have been torture suppose we should be thankful for technology an early scans now xx sorry for your losses x how long have you been ttc for? x


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> no probs curleymumma ive went over it so much it sometimes feels like it happened to someone else if that makes any sense x ive no reasons why either an because ive had 3 successful pregnancies an all mc were different the epu think its down to bad luck an maybe bad eggs x mc is a 1 in 5 chance an i have 4 so lets hope my no 5 is sticky xxx waiting till 18wks must have been torture suppose we should be thankful for technology an early scans now xx sorry for your losses x how long have you been ttc for? x

I have three healthy kids as well! We have been TTC for two years, well almost 2.5 now actually! In Dec we started things like clean out surgeries and this is 2nd clomid cycle.....good luck to us all hey!

I have noticed clomid makes me feel queezy just after O, as well as sore breasts, wich id a real B^%#$! cos it maeks you hope is pg symptoms, but i know now its just the clomid!


----------



## Desperado167

Big hugs for all you lovely ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

good morning ladies// I am hardly on here at night and yesterday I had off of work so I was busy with my LO she is on spring break from school. I am not feeling pregnant yet still got that empty feelng as with the last 2! :cry::cry: 7 more days and I will hopefully have answers. How is everyone?:hugs::shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: asibling, keeping everything crossed that all is OK :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> good morning ladies// I am hardly on here at night and yesterday I had off of work so I was busy with my LO she is on spring break from school. I am not feeling pregnant yet still got that empty feelng as with the last 2! :cry::cry: 7 more days and I will hopefully have answers. How is everyone?:hugs::shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

asibling4gi04 said:


> good morning ladies// I am hardly on here at night and yesterday I had off of work so I was busy with my LO she is on spring break from school. I am not feeling pregnant yet still got that empty feelng as with the last 2! :cry::cry: 7 more days and I will hopefully have answers. How is everyone?:hugs::shrug:

Try and keep positive asibling. To be honest I don't really feel pregnant either. The nausea I had at the start of the week is much better - makes me think it might have just been a bug!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS for the hugs, the support! Means the world!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

big :hugs: asilbling xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrskg you of all people know we women know our bodies..I know mine when its a viable pregnancy! I am already devistated! :cry::cry:


----------



## Mrskg

aw asibling im praying its just you trying to protect yourself x with my most recent mc i never relaxed thinking it would go wrong but deep down i really thought it'd be ok so i was the opposite i just dont know whats the best way to think x but i can totally understand where you're at x its gonna be a long week for you but please try to relax an read that lovely poem you sent me x


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am going to read it now..thanks so much..I know that I seem like I keep repeating myself to everyone..I think the despair takes over my mind sometimes. I just cannot go through this again...HUGS MRSKG.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> I am going to read it now..thanks so much..I know that I seem like I keep repeating myself to everyone..I think the despair takes over my mind sometimes. I just cannot go through this again...HUGS MRSKG.:cry::hugs:

Awk bless you sweetie ,I really hope u are wrong too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Asibling you go on as much as you like a problem shared is a problem halved so they say x but honestly please if you need to vent that's what we are here for I'd hate to think of you dwelling by yourself x I never thought I could get through what I have but I'm still here kicking and fighting x got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Milty

Well I guess I've decided to have you add me this month ...I'll be testing on the 24th


----------



## Mrskg

Af arrived cd20 ?? Bit confused but least I'll save some £'s on tests x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrskg said:


> Af arrived cd20 ?? Bit confused but least I'll save some £'s on tests x

:hugs:


----------



## HPMINI

So, AF was due on about 6th April. Was a bit confused because on the day before AF was due the OPK was showing peak fertility having shown high all month!

Ordered a HPT on line and it arrived today and OMG I got two lines! You are the first people I have told because OH is out all day today and I haven't seen him! Nervous! I don't want to update him by text or phone though - that wouldn't be fair as he's busy.

Wondered why I was feeling a bit queasy. Although didn't dare to hope. Bit scared now! Now to tell my employers!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Congrats HPMINI! That line you got on the OPK was maybe an HCG line!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## HPMINI

Thanks Butterfly! I do think my OPK was trying to tell me something!!
Exciting. Slightly scary. Something I've been waiting for!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats HPMINI :dance:


----------



## Dylis

Congrats Hpmini:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out! :witch: arrived 10th April,bang on time. On to the May board. Good luck to everyone still in the running x


----------



## Desperado167

HPMINI said:


> So, AF was due on about 6th April. Was a bit confused because on the day before AF was due the OPK was showing peak fertility having shown high all month!
> 
> Ordered a HPT on line and it arrived today and OMG I got two lines! You are the first people I have told because OH is out all day today and I haven't seen him! Nervous! I don't want to update him by text or phone though - that wouldn't be fair as he's busy.
> 
> Wondered why I was feeling a bit queasy. Although didn't dare to hope. Bit scared now! Now to tell my employers!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Fab news sweetheart, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

HPMINI said:


> So, AF was due on about 6th April. Was a bit confused because on the day before AF was due the OPK was showing peak fertility having shown high all month!
> 
> Ordered a HPT on line and it arrived today and OMG I got two lines! You are the first people I have told because OH is out all day today and I haven't seen him! Nervous! I don't want to update him by text or phone though - that wouldn't be fair as he's busy.
> 
> Wondered why I was feeling a bit queasy. Although didn't dare to hope. Bit scared now! Now to tell my employers!

Congrats to you!! An OPK will turn positive when you're preggo. I tried it back when I first found out and it works. :) If you were reading positive on the 5th, then you must be at least 4 weeks in. Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :flower:


----------



## HPMINI

I hope that this is a lucky month for the rest of you!! And hoping that my bean sticks!


----------



## HPMINI

Thank you Leikala! Congrats to you too!


----------



## kel21

Congrats HPMINI!!!! Woohoo!! Come on, more BFP's!!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Woo hoo more BFP's :happydance:

Congratulations HPMINI and Leikala X


----------



## LalaR

Congrats HPMINI!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out! :witch: arrived 10th April,bang on time. On to the May board. Good luck to everyone still in the running x

:hugs::flower:MamaDuck


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Hpmini! :) :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Hpmini!


----------



## Milty

:happydance::happydance: congrats HPMINI


----------



## Mama Duck

Forgot to say congratulations to HPMINI :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Congrats on the bfps!!;) as for me nooo nausea yet . Starting to feel that this is not going to be a happy ending for me....


----------



## asibling4gi04

Congrats on the bfps!!;) as for me nooo nausea yet . Starting to feel that this is not going to be a happy ending for me....


----------



## Bonnie1990

hang in there asibling....
i had nausea with a bfn so you cant go by that alone
:hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Congrat's again ladies on the BFP's!! :flower: Looking forward to reading POSITIVE updates from you all within the next few months.

Bonnie-- I just have to let you know that I had a VERY random vivid dream last night that I was reading through BnB ....and on this thread you had said you had a temp spike with a BFP!! Ha! :happydance: Possibly in the near future. 

So weird. HOPE this comes true for you!!

AFM: Ive been testing but BFN's so Im guessing I am out yet again this month. Got typical AF cramps starting today, wont be long. I have to say one thing about all these darn BFN's , thank god I am still getting regular cycles at my age!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

44andHoping said:


> Congrat's again ladies on the BFP's!! :flower: Looking forward to reading POSITIVE updates from you all within the next few months.
> 
> Bonnie-- I just have to let you know that I had a VERY random vivid dream last night that I was reading through BnB ....and on this thread you had said you had a temp spike with a BFP!! Ha! :happydance: Possibly in the near future.
> 
> So weird. HOPE this comes true for you!!
> 
> AFM: Ive been testing but BFN's so Im guessing I am out yet again this month. Got typical AF cramps starting today, wont be long. I have to say one thing about all these darn BFN's , thank god I am still getting regular cycles at my age!!

Wow-HAHAHA that is great-I sure hope your right-would be a miracle this month but we have a great shot at may since DB has swapped weekends for the kids so we will have plenty of time to fool around! It also would be an awesome birthday gift for DB if i can keep my mouth shut a week after testing! his bd is 5/22! yet Gail did say June and that is close too!
I hope yours is right around the corner with me and everyone else!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Congrat's again ladies on the BFP's!! :flower: Looking forward to reading POSITIVE updates from you all within the next few months.
> 
> Bonnie-- I just have to let you know that I had a VERY random vivid dream last night that I was reading through BnB ....and on this thread you had said you had a temp spike with a BFP!! Ha! :happydance: Possibly in the near future.
> 
> So weird. HOPE this comes true for you!!
> 
> AFM: Ive been testing but BFN's so Im guessing I am out yet again this month. Got typical AF cramps starting today, wont be long. I have to say one thing about all these darn BFN's , thank god I am still getting regular cycles at my age!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:At least that's one thing I am thankful for too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing ok. Just an update from me. 6 days after my BFP and had a load of brown dark spotting this afternoon. I am fearful this is going to be another early loss. I feel lost as noone other than DH knows and he just shrugged it off. Sorry to put a dampener on things but just really need some support.


----------



## Bonnie1990

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing ok. Just an update from me. 6 days after my BFP and had a load of brown dark spotting this afternoon. I am fearful this is going to be another early loss. I feel lost as noone other than DH knows and he just shrugged it off. Sorry to put a dampener on things but just really need some support.

oh Lala....i hope it is nothing. thinking of you and have fx'd for you
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

BROWN spotting normally means the bean is snuggling in so try not to worry


----------



## curleymumma

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing ok. Just an update from me. 6 days after my BFP and had a load of brown dark spotting this afternoon. I am fearful this is going to be another early loss. I feel lost as noone other than DH knows and he just shrugged it off. Sorry to put a dampener on things but just really need some support.

Brown discharge is not fresh blood, in other words its not something that is _currently_ bleeding, thats why we dont pay so much attention to it, however, i can understand your concern. If it was me i would prob ask my Dr for a quantitiative HCG with a follow up a day or so later, and that will give you some indication as to whether the preg is increasing in its strength- How are things today?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lala I hear it is very common in early pregnancy. Thinkin of you!;)


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats HPMINI!!!! :cloud9:

asibling, I'm praying for you. Try to stay positive and dont let worry and doubt rob you of your joy! 

Paying for you Lala!! I know you know, but it is very common to have bleeding.

I'm testing in the morning at 11 dpo. Sure would LOVE to be blessed with two pink lines again...


----------



## LalaR

Thanks ladies. Trying to get back into a positive frame of mind today. Pregnancy test still progressing. Got a 2-3 on the digi today when it was only 1-2 yesterday. Still got brown discharge. Hoping and praying that it's just IB and my bad cough dislodged it. Still nausea but no other signs. Going for bloods anyway this morning to compare with the end of last week but might send more on Wednesday too. I hate not knowing what is happening.


----------



## HPMINI

LaLa - I have my fingers crossed for you!! Good sign on the digi though!


----------



## asibling4gi04

MOM TO 2 thanks for your kind words but I already have my mind convinced and prepared for gloomy news Friday. I just know my body when its preg with a viable pregnancy and this is not how it feels... :cry::cry:

LaLa, best wishes for the HCG testing! Sounds promising though! I am still hopeful for you! I know its hard to remain positive ..I am struggling with that myself.

How is everyone??


----------



## POASFiend

Wow lots happened on the weekend again. 

Lala--I'm thinking of you. 
Mama Duck & Mrskg--:hugs:
HPMINI-Congrats I was hoping I'd see another BFP!

asibling--try to hang in there.


----------



## 44andHoping

Spotting today....I am out! Best of luck to whoever is left for the rest of April testing!! 

On to May thread I gooooo....


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry 44! HUgs:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Well looks like my spotting/bleeding was af just tested an bfn so gonna put that cycle behind me an concentrate on this one could still get a bfp in April if I'm lucky xx

Congrats hpmini xxxx

Big hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrskg. hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks asibling how you bearing up? Xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Not too good..I just feel so UNPREGNANT!:cry::cry: I will know Friday whats really going on hopefully..thanks for thinking of me!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

I'm always thinking an praying for you asibling x I know it's easy to say but please dont worry about the no symptoms it's still early x wish it was Friday for you xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrskg you are so kind, unselfish and loving. I wish you your sticky bfp real soon! Thanks for being here for me! hugs!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> Not too good..I just feel so UNPREGNANT!:cry::cry: I will know Friday whats really going on hopefully..thanks for thinking of me!:hugs:

Awk babes ,I will hold onto some hope for you if that's ok ,four more sleeps ,praying for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

desperado thanks..you mean four more sleepless nights! Insomnia really got me! night heats too..wonder if its progestrone cream I self medicated myself with!?!? Anyway thanks for being here and caring..it will carry me through this whether good or bad! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> desperado thanks..you mean four more sleepless nights! Insomnia really got me! night heats too..wonder if its progestrone cream I self medicated myself with!?!? Anyway thanks for being here and caring..it will carry me through this whether good or bad! :hugs:

Hopefully it's just some prego symptoms ,I got really warm with all my pregnancies and didn't sleep a wink :growlmad:We all care about you lovely and will be here for you no matter wot ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

desp, you are making me cry in a good way, knowing how perfect strangers can be so loving, kind, and giving! You ladies mean more to me than some people I have known my whole life! Thank you for that and thank BNB for bringing us together. How are you doing by the way??:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

asibling4gi04 said:


> MOM TO 2 thanks for your kind words but I already have my mind convinced and prepared for gloomy news Friday. I just know my body when its preg with a viable pregnancy and this is not how it feels... :cry::cry:
> 
> LaLa, best wishes for the HCG testing! Sounds promising though! I am still hopeful for you! I know its hard to remain positive ..I am struggling with that myself.
> 
> How is everyone??

Hi asibling. I know how hard it is to keep positive when inside the negatives keep chipping away. Not much in the way of pregnancy symptoms here other than nausea after meals and that could just be nerves. Just waiting for my results now.
Only a few more days to go for you at least. Are you due a scan or is it just bloods?
Keep your chin up and keep smiling. Some of it might help.


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> desp, you are making me cry in a good way, knowing how perfect strangers can be so loving, kind, and giving! You ladies mean more to me than some people I have known my whole life! Thank you for that and thank BNB for bringing us together. How are you doing by the way??:hugs::hugs::hugs:

This is how I feel too on the forum ,the support is awesome :kiss:I am doing good ,not testing for a week maybe more ,the disappointment every month is too much ,but am happy to follow everyone else in their testing :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Asibling your chart looks really good still too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Got my hcg back. Up from 77 on thurs to 587 today. Still spotting and still anxious but a decent doubling time.


----------



## curleymumma

LalaR said:


> Got my hcg back. Up from 77 on thurs to 587 today. Still spotting and still anxious but a decent doubling time.



Thats a good sign! Some people have periods all through their pregs? Maybe its something like that?


----------



## Bonnie1990

LalaR said:


> Got my hcg back. Up from 77 on thurs to 587 today. Still spotting and still anxious but a decent doubling time.

ooh thats good news!-hang in there Lala!


----------



## asibling4gi04

I dont chart!? But thanks for the.optimism! I did get nausea n vomited this evening so tay??!!;)


----------



## Mom To 2

LalaR said:


> Got my hcg back. Up from 77 on thurs to 587 today. Still spotting and still anxious but a decent doubling time.

Promising numbers!!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Lalar great numbers :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Thanks guys. I'm sure that I will be neurotic for a while yet - until I can get a scan, so please try and put up with me!


----------



## Mrskg

Great numbers lala xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

i agree, GREAT NUMBERS LALA! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

44andHoping said:


> Spotting today....I am out! Best of luck to whoever is left for the rest of April testing!!
> 
> On to May thread I gooooo....

Hugs 44!
Don't forget that dream though!
Maybe it meant we will be may bump buddies!


----------



## asibling4gi04

44 yes follow your dreams!:hugs:


----------



## kel21

Well the :witch: got me! On to may! Congrats again on the bfp's! Gl to everyone left waiting to test!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:kel21


----------



## Mom To 2

11 dpo BFN, 12 dpo BFN.
Slight cramps tonight. AF due tomorrow, will update when she shows. :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry to those who got or feel they are getting af..This TTC thing is so stressful but as you all prob know, the stress does not end with a BFP...IT ONLY BEGINS WORSE! Hugs and babydust my lovely ladies...:hugs::dust:


----------



## HPMINI

It is so stressful!!! Even with this BFP I am not yet at ease - who knows when I will feel that! It took ages but for all those who have been a long time trying - keep the faith!


----------



## Mrskg

I agree as much as I can't wait for another bfp there was some reliefnwhen af came this month x I know that when I do see my bfp it's just a different kind of stress an worry x also trying to remind myself that another bfp does not guarantee a rainbow x I wish I had the strength to call it a day x someone on another thread says it takes more strength to keep going an I know she's right x just having a bit of a struggle today x


----------



## LalaR

Keep going Mrskg. Your rainbow will come - I know it will.


----------



## asibling4gi04

HPMINI, How are you feeling??:shrug::hugs:

MRSKG, I agree with LaLa..and the person on the other thread..takes more strength to keep going! :hugs:


----------



## HPMINI

Hi asibling
Well - feeling okay!
Have been feeling nauseas and very sensitive for smells.
Have had to tell lots of people at work because I am now office bound on restricted duties! Have not told my family. Feels far too early. But friends and colleagues know so best I tell family soon!
Sore boobs and odd stomach feelings - all very odd.
I am thinking very positively about this because there is no point in being negative!
Also trying to look up as much information as possible - feeling like a novice! Bought my first magazine yesterday!
How are you doing?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi HPMINI..All sounds very promising.. I understand not telling family. I have not told family, work, or friends. I suffered 2 recent losses and I just want to be sure before telling anyone anything. I am ok thanks for asking.. nausea here and there but more than ANYTHING, FATIGUE AND SORE BBS! I want to sleep and cry all of the time too..:haha: I will go for my first appointment Friday..Hugs,.,cannot wait for updates on you!:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs:kel & 44


----------



## HPMINI

Hi asibling
I'd have preferred not to tell work so early but I am a police officer and would normally have to spend my day walking around up and down hills in uniform.
Bit high risk so not willing to risk it!


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> I agree as much as I can't wait for another bfp there was some reliefnwhen af came this month x I know that when I do see my bfp it's just a different kind of stress an worry x also trying to remind myself that another bfp does not guarantee a rainbow x I wish I had the strength to call it a day x someone on another thread says it takes more strength to keep going an I know she's right x just having a bit of a struggle today x

I know the feeling babe, im sorry your having a hard day, i know what they are like.

You always have the option to call it a night, so to speak in regards to baby making, i often threaten myself that i will go there if AF shows up again, and i wory that a BFP will bring on more anxiety about keeping the little bean healthy-- but i think it helps me to remember that i do have the option to opt out- and that i choose each cycle to calm myslef and be the strong confident woman that i was raised to be- and go about trying to make my dreams come true....you can only try...:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HPMINI, I COMPLETELY understand..I am a security officer. Quite different for me as I sit all day looking at cameras and screening truckers.. I hope you are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning
I know I said I wasnt testing and to take me off the list but I had to share this lol

13 dpo and temp went back up a bit. 

I also had a very vivid dream that I had BFP on 5 sticks-some different ones. Lol. My son (19) was with me It was like I was at work but it was more like a hotel than a hospital. Some work people were in it weather stripping windows? (I guess when I woke up at 5 to temp I was cold-lol) 

So I tested and it was bfn 
Weird dream though! Lol

Fx'd for you ladies!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Bonnie, weird dream for sure but I had a weird dream right before my BFP..When is AF due?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Af due any time. Probably show tomorrow. Starting to feel like she is brewing. 
I just thought it was so funny. My son even took apart one of the tests so we could see it better! Why he was with me I have no idea lol. 
In the dream I skipped going to the gum because I was testing. In reality I skipped because I just didn't want to get up. In the dream I crawled back in bed and DB said no gym? And I said no I have to call and find out what the policy is for pregnant members and he was so happy! Lol 

Strangeness :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

what an amazing dream! I just hope it comes true!!:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks! Me too! Good shot for may so bring it on!

Fx'd for you tomorrow!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks sooo much Bonnie..scared shitless! But thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

What time is your appointment? You know we will be watching for an update!


----------



## asibling4gi04

8:30am eastern standard time..they say plan on a 2-3 hour visit ..what time is it there now??


----------



## Bonnie1990

I am in NY too.


----------



## asibling4gi04

cool what part??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ulster county. 1hr south of Albany.


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok so about 7 or so hours away from me,,,Im in Buffalo


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yup sounds about right


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie I hope the dream comes true!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks LL!


----------



## Elski

No AF but definitely out for this month. 

:happydance: for the BFPs! :hugs: for the AF's and FX'd for the rest of you testers!


----------



## POASFiend

One of THOSE months hey Elski? That happened to me a couple of months ago.

Hate it. Hugs to you.


----------



## Elski

'tis utter shite indeed hun!

To May 'eh?


----------



## Coastdreams

good luck asibling!

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

We Should hopefully be getting an update soon! 
Fx'd asibling!


----------



## Coastdreams

yes! I have a good feeling about it!

How are you Bonnie? I havn't been on here for a week or so...


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm good just waiting for af to show do I can get on with it again!
How about you?


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you

Omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Wonderful news darling ,well done ,am crying for you too ,so happy for you both :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

That is wonderful news asibling!!!
So happy for you!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I would love to join you all:) I am testing tomorrow and hoping for a BFP. Fingers crossed for everyone:) Congrats sibling:)

Madeline xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Pls mark me down for AF.


----------



## curleymumma

Jennjenn said:


> Pls mark me down for AF.

sorry to hear that babe :cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: Jennjenn


----------



## LLbean

asibling4gi04 Congrats!


----------



## Milty

Jennjenn said:


> Pls mark me down for AF.

:hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

asibling4gi04 said:


> ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you

That's amazing news! Congratulations xx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,

I tested this morning a day earlier than planned and I can't believe it but there were two line!! The test line was faint so I used a second test to make sure and sure enough it was faint again but there were two lines there. So I have my BFP :happydance:

I've had a strange cycle this time with several patches of fertile mucous and as I don't chart temps or use Opk's I was really worried I hadn't Ov'd at all but I clearly did at some point - don't know when.
Congratulations again to everyone else expecting December babies and fingers crossed for everyone still in the running. 
:dust: to everyone starting a new cycle. 

I'm signing off now as I haven't shared this news with DH yet, he's still asleep and oblivious...


----------



## Dylis

Asibling and starlight2801 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Madeline

starlight that is absolutely fantastic news congrats:):)

Madeline xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Starlight!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats starlight!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies :flower: 
I'm so excited i'm struggling not to shout it from the rooftops :happydance:

I really hope all of you that are still waiting for your BFP's will be joining me soon. :dust: to all of you x


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Starlight! Fabulous news!! H&H 9 months to you! :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats starlight and asibling :happydance::happydance::happydance:

asibling isn't it strange how our bodies (or is it our minds) can convince us that things are not right when they are :haha: Am so glad that your mind can be set slightly at ease by the heartbeat and hope for a H&H 9 months for you :flower:

jennjenn :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Leikela said:


> Congrats Starlight! Fabulous news!! H&H 9 months to you! :)

And to you :thumbup:

How are you doing? Are you feeling well? x


----------



## Leikela

starlight2801 said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight! Fabulous news!! H&H 9 months to you! :)
> 
> And to you :thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing? Are you feeling well? xClick to expand...

Thanks! I am doing much better. The sickness is starting to leave. That was the worst part! My energy hasn't fully returned yet though but I can handle being tired. Morning sickness (all day sickness LOL) is no joke! I hope you have an easy time of it. :flower:


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats Starlight!

AF showed, so on to May..


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I am still in shock..but the test I did last night CD 27 came up positive. And I did it again this morning to make sure and it was positive again:) I am really excited this is my first :bfp::happy dance:


Baby dust for everyone:flower:


Madeline xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am still in shock..but the test I did last night CD 27 came up positive. And I did it again this morning to make sure and it was positive again:) I am really excited this is my first :bfp::happy dance:
> 
> 
> Baby dust for everyone:flower:
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mom To 2 said:


> Congrats Starlight!
> 
> AF showed, so on to May..

:hugs::flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am still in shock..but the test I did last night CD 27 came up positive. And I did it again this morning to make sure and it was positive again:) I am really excited this is my first :bfp::happy dance:
> 
> 
> Baby dust for everyone:flower:
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

Amazing news :thumbup: 

A happy and healthy nine months to you and I'll see you on the pregnancy forums :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

Leikela said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Starlight! Fabulous news!! H&H 9 months to you! :)
> 
> And to you :thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing? Are you feeling well? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am doing much better. The sickness is starting to leave. That was the worst part! My energy hasn't fully returned yet though but I can handle being tired. Morning sickness (all day sickness LOL) is no joke! I hope you have an easy time of it. :flower:Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling better :thumbup:

I'm not so bad at the minute but so exhausted its unreal. So far I've felt sick but haven't been sick which isn't too bad. All day sickness is a downer :hugs:


----------



## Elski

:happydance: starlight and madeline!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Forgot to say I am out...CD1 for me so you can check me off your list. Thank you :)


----------



## Milty

LL :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

AF for me girls...onwards to May...

X


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry been mia asibling delighted delighted delighted to read your news x congrats x

Congrats starlight an madaline xxxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: captainj & LL :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

asibling4gi04 said:


> ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you

Congrats asibling! I have been so hopeful for you! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am still in shock..but the test I did last night CD 27 came up positive. And I did it again this morning to make sure and it was positive again:) I am really excited this is my first :bfp::happy dance:
> 
> 
> Baby dust for everyone:flower:
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

Congratulations!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

starlight2801 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tested this morning a day earlier than planned and I can't believe it but there were two line!! The test line was faint so I used a second test to make sure and sure enough it was faint again but there were two lines there. So I have my BFP :happydance:
> 
> I've had a strange cycle this time with several patches of fertile mucous and as I don't chart temps or use Opk's I was really worried I hadn't Ov'd at all but I clearly did at some point - don't know when.
> Congratulations again to everyone else expecting December babies and fingers crossed for everyone still in the running.
> :dust: to everyone starting a new cycle.
> 
> I'm signing off now as I haven't shared this news with DH yet, he's still asleep and oblivious...

Congratulations!!! Wow, two bfp's since I've been on here last. It's wonderful!
:happydance:


----------



## curleymumma

Calendar day 29 today, about 12-13dpo...i have no idea what to expect this time...had a ripper hormonal headache all day yesterday which i get a day or two before AF frequently...have had some twinges and aches over the last few days, but its all very quiet down there right now....i really don't want to start the bloody roller coaster all over again....sigh...FX, at this point there is either a bean snuggled in or there is not, no amount of worrying will change that.....


----------



## Madeline

I hope you are feeling better curleymamma fingers crossed for good news:)

the Stargazer:) fingers crossed of you too:)

Madeline xx


----------



## curleymumma

this evening cooking dinner i was sure AF was starting, but it wasn't, and cramping has subsided for now....i have no idea at the moment whether to expect AF in a day or so, or whether to look forward to two pink lines......sigh...


----------



## Mrskg

got everything crossed for you curlymamma xx when you planing on testin?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies! Looks like I have some catching up to do! Thank you for all of the ocngrats and support. How is everyone?? I have not been on aside from a peak through my phone in days! My appointment was amazing. I go back on May 17th for a check up and than another scan at 12 weeks. I am feeling surreal..schocked, amazed! MY EDD IS 12/15! thanks for all of your support. Mini updates please?? otherwise I must go back and read all and I am working a double at work today! 
:happydance::hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Sorry to those who had an unfortunate visit from the witch.

Huge congrats to Madeline and starlight.

asibling I'm happy to hear how things have turned out at your appt.


----------



## curleymumma

Well- CD 30 today, either 13-14 dpo....so now i am truly anxious, even though that wont make a difference! Last cycle Af arrived between cd30-31...so another 24 hours of waiting...sigh...i was thinking i would wake up with AF this a.m- and after we bd'd last night i had some dull aching which made me think- "get a good sleep, you'll be in pain soon..." but it looks like i have another day up my sleeve, oh this is painful waiting!!!


----------



## luckylecky

I'm out. I thought it'd be a massive coincidence if there were 3 BFPs on the 22nd! So on to April.


----------



## Kismo

hello everyone, I am 41 (42 in August), have a 28 month old daughter, this is my 4th month of actively trying, naturally and I have a BFP today at 11dpo on a Boots own brand test, it's faint but pink, also had a positive after one hour on an internet cheapie at 9dpo but disregarded it's authenticity! So, just waiting to see if this one sticks. Had a miscarriage last Feb, so we shall see. Took supplements and was on Agnus castus for a few months to balance out my hormones so perhaps that helped, plus this cycle took maca root for the first week until I ovulated (which was early this month due to the full moon I think) and then bingo, doing the deed four days prior to ovulate was the only time this could have happened! Just praying for a sticky little bean xxx good luck to one and all xxx


----------



## curleymumma

Kismo said:


> hello everyone, I am 41 (42 in August), have a 28 month old daughter, this is my 4th month of actively trying, naturally and I have a BFP today at 11dpo on a Boots own brand test, it's faint but pink, also had a positive after one hour on an internet cheapie at 9dpo but disregarded it's authenticity! So, just waiting to see if this one sticks. Had a miscarriage last Feb, so we shall see. Took supplements and was on Agnus castus for a few months to balance out my hormones so perhaps that helped, plus this cycle took maca root for the first week until I ovulated (which was early this month due to the full moon I think) and then bingo, doing the deed four days prior to ovulate was the only time this could have happened! Just praying for a sticky little bean xxx good luck to one and all xxx

good luck! I hope all goes well for you this time XXXXX


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Kismo!


----------



## Kismo

thanks very much ladies XXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats kismo xxx

Asibling my mini update I'm 1dpo let the countdown begin x 1yr ago today I got my bfp for my first angel what a yr it's been hope this one will be better xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations Kismo :happydance: xx


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> Congrats kismo xxx
> 
> Asibling my mini update I'm 1dpo let the countdown begin x 1yr ago today I got my bfp for my first angel what a yr it's been hope this one will be better xxx

We women are strong and resilient, so sorry to hear how hard its been for you XXX


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats kismo :happydance::happydance:

just to report that the :witch: got me :growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie1990

H:hug::flower: Luckylecky & butterfly


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats Kismo! :happydance:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

Fab news for all the BFP's - asibling so pleased for you!

Big hugs to all BFN's this month...

I had a pos opk yesterday so fx'd!!

C
x


----------



## Kismo

ah no.. how long have you been TTC??? xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Fab news for all the BFP's - asibling so pleased for you!
> 
> Big hugs to all BFN's this month...
> 
> I had a pos opk yesterday so fx'd!!
> 
> C
> x

Good luck Hun!:dust:


----------



## Madeline

congrats kismo and good luck coast dreams :hugs:


Madeline xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Kismo!!!!

Big hugs Luckylecky and Butterfly.


----------



## POASFiend

lucky lecky and butterfly :hugs:
Kismo, welcome and congrats

Costdreams-fingers crossed


----------



## Kismo

POASFiend said:


> lucky lecky and butterfly :hugs:
> Kismo, welcome and congrats
> 
> Costdreams-fingers crossed

bless you, thanks and to you too xxxx:flower:


----------



## LalaR

How is everyone doing today? Sorry AF has found some of you but it's great to see more BFPs too. 
I'm still halfway between the ttc and pregnancy forums. Not sure yet if my little bean is hanging around. Been brown spotting on and off for 10 days now. Seeing epac next Thursday so not going to relax until then. Think I might go for a private scan this weekend to try and reassure myself.


----------



## Mrskg

lala im so sorry to hear you are spotting x fxd everything is ok x i think a private scan is a good thing if you cant wait till next thurs xxx


----------



## POASFiend

Lala sorry to hear. I know how stressful it can be. Fingers crossed for you. I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## LLbean

Brown spotting is old blood so you should be fine Lala. FXd for you


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd lala!


----------



## Coastdreams

thinking of you lala - i'm sure it will b fine...

Does anyone know how long after ov'in you would feel implantation cramps?

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Average implantation is 7-10 dpo


----------



## Coastdreams

ah, its not that then


----------



## Coastdreams

How soon after ov can you do a pregnancy test?

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lala, best wishes I am hoping with all I have that this is perfectly normal brown spotting..any cramping or lower back pain? Are you drinking enough fluids? I would defo try to get a private scan to reassure yourself sweetie! Big hugs!:hugs:

Coasr dreams, I had IB at 6dpo but no cramping with it. Just a goopy smear of red blood on a tissue. The earliest I tested and got a FAINT bfp was 8dpo. Good luck and hope this helps! :hugs:

How are all my ladies doin? POAS FIEND?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Average testing in blood is 3-4 days post implantation. Pos urine is another 2-3 after blood. 
These are only averages everyone is a bit different
How many dpo are you coastdreams?


----------



## curleymumma

:witch: got me.......:cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

curleymumma said:


> :witch: got me.......:cry:

NO!!!!!!:cry::hugs::flower:


----------



## Milty

AF got me I'm out...


----------



## LLbean

Oh Milty... :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: curly & milty xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> AF got me I'm out...

oh not not you too!:flower::hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

Milty said:


> AF got me I'm out...

Me too- how quickly one goes from hoping that today is he beginning of 9 months, to cd1....:coffee:


----------



## curleymumma

OK ladies, im off to obs/gyne tomorrow, more drugs on the menu, seems as though my elevated prolactin is stopping the effectiveness of clomid, so we are looking at bromocriptine to control that, and upping clomid and possibly a trigger shot.....i feel like i should buy shares in a drug company...pfizzer?


----------



## asibling4gi04

curly & milty , sorry ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

curleymumma said:


> OK ladies, im off to obs/gyne tomorrow, more drugs on the menu, seems as though my elevated prolactin is stopping the effectiveness of clomid, so we are looking at bromocriptine to control that, and upping clomid and possibly a trigger shot.....i feel like i should buy shares in a drug company...pfizzer?

Good luck today


----------



## POASFiend

ah jeez ladies I'm sorry. Curley I hope they can get everything sorted out for you.

asibling-I am TWW again!!!! If I get another BFN next month I'll scream and then go to the dr on the 14th. Maybe I'll get a BFP and my appointment will be of a different nature. 

I personally like option 2 best! Has the stress level decreased dramatically for you?

Lala I hope all is well.


----------



## Bonnie1990

POASFiend said:


> ah jeez ladies I'm sorry. Curley I hope they can get everything sorted out for you.
> 
> asibling-I am TWW again!!!! If I get another BFN next month I'll scream and then go to the dr on the 14th. Maybe I'll get a BFP and my appointment will be of a different nature.
> 
> I personally like option 2 best! Has the stress level decreased dramatically for you?
> 
> Lala I hope all is well.

Option 2 sounds the best!
I have my checkup rescheduled for 5/2 but that is right before ov. Wondering if I should postpone again. :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Poasf, good luck! I hope option 2 is it!! Whats nthe earliest you plan to test? Im cheering you on!


----------



## curleymumma

well, tomorrow i start double the clomid dose, another rollercoaster ride coming up..... Good luck to the ladies still waiting this cycle out- have my FX for you!!!


----------



## POASFiend

one week to go before I start testing again. I wonder how my patience will hold up????? Bonnie if getting an appt is anything like it is here, I say KEEP IT!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

no-i dont have any issues getting the appointments here. can usually get it within 2 weeks. its just that i have already rescheduled it once. :shrug:
maybe i should wait and see how this cycle goes first?


----------



## Elski

POAS, can you change me to a BFP :flower: I tested yest as was a few days late, hadn't bothered beforehand as had a pretty crap appt with FS last week so was CONVINCED I was out... but it seems not :shock: really hoping it's a sticky


----------



## Bonnie1990

Im so happy you announced--i was waiting for it!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> Im so happy you announced--i was waiting for it!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha: thanks hun, feel all nervous now it's 'out there' :blush:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Im so happy you announced--i was waiting for it!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :haha: thanks hun, feel all nervous now it's 'out there' :blush:Click to expand...

nahhh!
its all good!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Historygirl

Ooh Elski that's fab news! Huge hugs to you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo cngrats elski xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Elski!!! :happydance:


----------



## Abby75

:witch: got me, onto next month.


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs Abby75


----------



## asibling4gi04

Cngrats e! Sorry abby75 :(


----------



## brooklyncs

Lots of hpt, but I've got a blood test on Monday (30th)! So barely squeezing in for April.


----------



## Coastdreams

Yay! Big Congrats Elski!

Hugs to abby75..

Hope everyone else ok?

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey coast. whats news? AFM, Sick,,tired,,but will not complain..I am just trying to cope each day.. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

I got a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. On to a new cycle!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sorry stargazer!! :(


----------



## curleymumma

stargazer01 said:


> I got a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. On to a new cycle!

Sorry to hear that babe- back on for another rollercoaster ride!


----------



## Bonnie1990

stargazer01 said:


> I got a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. On to a new cycle!

:hugs:stargazer


----------



## Coastdreams

Sorry Stargazer...:hugs:

asibling - thanks for asking mate, just plodding along really. Went for another scan and all fine except my womb lining is now a little thinner so have to start taking Oestrogen aswell next cycle. They also want me to take Metformin again which I hated as it made me feel all weird.

:witch: is due on Friday and think she might be coming as i've had a few niggly pains.

Hope your keeping well?

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Coast.its good that they have a plan of action for you! Did you ever try progestrone cream? That is supposed to thicken the lining?? I hope AF stays away from you but we do need her in a sense in order for this process to work I guess! As for me, 2 day headache in my left eye..has me worried..its not a normal headache. lots of pressure and it hurts to even laugh or bend down!!?!?!:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

hmm, didn't know about that will look into it. Just got my blood test results from yesterday and showd I've ovulated so thats good news. So frustrating though as we bd'd at right times but I feel the witch coming as I have niggly pains!! I could scream!!!

Oooh, headache sounds horrible. All my mates who have fallen have had horrendous headaches so think its quite normal but check with your Dr if you are worried. Those cooling strips are really good if you don't want to take meds.

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

YES ASK WHAT YOUR PROGESTRONE LEVELS ARE IF THEY TESTED THEM! MAYBE YOUR AF WIGGLES AND NUDGES CAN BE A BEAN GROWING.. I HAVE HAD AF LIKE CRAMPING RIGHT BEFORE MY BFPS.. IM NOT COUNTING YOU OUT! :thumbup:

COOLING STRIPS???? I MUST KNOW MORE ABOUT THESE?!?!:shrug:


----------



## Coastdreams

thanks for being so positive, i'll join you on that - it's not the witch!!!!

Cooling strips are excellent - i don't get migranes but i've used them for really bad headaches. i've posted a link to them on UK Amazon but i'm sure you'll be able to find a US version.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kool-Soothe-Migraine-Cooling-Strips/dp/B000KU954M

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats :happydance: to all the :bfp:
Hugs :hugs: to all the :witch:
Thanks to POASfiend for the thread!:thumbup::flower:

Good luck to those of us in for May! :dust:


----------



## LalaR

Thanks everyone for supporting me this month. Hoping my BFP is a keeper. Hopefully loads of you will be able to join me next month. L x


----------



## asibling4gi04

COAST! SOOOO EXCITED THAT AF DID NOT SHOW FOR YOU! I AM HOPING FOR YOU! THANKS FOR THE LINK. I MAY HAVE TO FIND THESE LOCALLY..I WILL CHECK IN THE STORES. I AM DESPERATE FOR RELIEF!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

asibling4gi04 said:


> Coast.its good that they have a plan of action for you! Did you ever try progestrone cream? That is supposed to thicken the lining?? I hope AF stays away from you but we do need her in a sense in order for this process to work I guess! As for me, 2 day headache in my left eye..has me worried..its not a normal headache. lots of pressure and it hurts to even laugh or bend down!!?!?!:shrug::hugs:

U need to get to the doc babes even if it's for peace of mind :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI DESPER167 MISS SEEING YOU AROUND! I AM BETTER TODAY EXCEPT NAUSEA! HOW ARE YOU?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Elski--It felt fabulous to change you to a BFP. Congrats. Sorry I've been away for a few days. Been feeling under the weather (yeah I know what you're all thinking. I test in a couple of days anyway!). Sorry to those gals who got the witch. Onward to May!!!! Overall I think we did not too bad this month.


----------



## Coastdreams

Glad your feeling better asibling.

I have a bad day yesterday, have lots of pink/brown dc and slight cramping so think AF is on her way :-(. still have slight hope as no red stuff yet 

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

COAST SORRY FOR YOUR BAD DAY! AND I DO HOPE AF STAYS AWAY! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

Coastdreams said:


> Glad your feeling better asibling.
> 
> I have a bad day yesterday, have lots of pink/brown dc and slight cramping so think AF is on her way :-(. still have slight hope as no red stuff yet
> 
> C
> x

good luck babe XX


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

well, knew it was coming, the :witch: got me yesterday. :nope: So on to next month for me.

One of the nurses rang me from the clininc this morning though and has left me feeling quite positive.

We had a nice chat about what was going on and all of my test results and records etc and what I need to do with the oestrogen and why I need to take it. 

She said that I shouldn&#8217;t worry as I&#8217;m not under the GP, I&#8217;m under the clinic and they are monitoring everything closely. She said once my lining is back to normal everything should be in place for me to fall as my periods are now nice and regular and I&#8217;m defo ovulating (my blood test on Monday was positive again :happydance: ). So she said it just takes a bit of time for everything to fall into place. 

She also said that it will just take time anyway so not to panic. She said that obviously they can&#8217;t guarantee anything as some people just have &#8216;unexplained infertility&#8217; but she said that there are no major problems with either of us and she sounded quite hopeful.

I feel a bit better now.

Probably won't make it on here over the weeeknd so enjoy everyone!

C
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

SRRY ABT AF COAST! BUT SOO PLEASED WITH YOUR RESULTS AND CONVO WITH YOUR FS OFFICE..ALL SOUNDS PROMISING! IT WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU. I JUST KNOW IT WILL!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

How you doing asibling? Bfn on frer for me but not out yet think I'm 10dpo cd21/25 an normally get bfp on cd23 will keep you posted xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSKG. HANGING IN THERE.. ARE YOU SURE THE FRER WAS STARK WHITE?? I just have a feeling about you this month..I agree, you are not out yet! fxd for you my dear!:hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

thanks asibling, i'm absorbing your positivity!

C
x


----------



## Mrskg

Yip frer was def stark White x yest an today I had "evaps" on cheap tests hence the reason I done frer x I hope your feeling is right :thumbup: 

Here's my testing thread someone tweaked it for me on pg 2 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-evap-hopefully-start-bfp-x-10dpo-bfn-frer-x.html


----------



## POASFiend

Sorry Coast. Happy to hear you are getting good care though and things will hopefully shape up for you.


----------



## Mrskg

asibling yourfeeling about me was right xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Mrskg said:


> asibling yourfeeling about me was right xxxx

so you got your BFP????


----------



## Mrskg

yeah x still letting it sink in xxx


----------



## LLbean

WOOO HOOO!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS MRS KG I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT!:happydance::hugs::baby::flower::thumbup::haha::cloud9::hugs::happydance: HERES TO A H&H 9!


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Mrskg!


----------



## POASFiend

OMG congrats MRSKG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coastdreams

Congrats MRSKG! Woop woop!


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> asibling yourfeeling about me was right xxxx

hey there, tell us what you did that cycle? Any little hints??


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies x really didn't think I was in this month just relaxed an thought if it's gonna take a few months then so be it x we only dtd 4 times evey second day last time day before ov x now I just have to pray it's a sticky bean xxx 

:dust: all round xxx


----------

